# L'amante



## Trinità (25 Aprile 2016)

....ritorna da me ogni volta spenta, dimagrita, infelice e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Io riprendo ad amarla come al solito e si rigenera , sorride , è energica e felice.
Poi ritorna dal marito ed io mi sento scarico di tutto!
Questa cosa va avanti da molto tempo........aiutatemi, per favore.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> ....ritorna da me ogni volta spenta, dimagrita, infelice e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Io riprendo ad amarla come al solito e si rigenera , sorride , è energica e felice.
> Poi ritorna dal marito ed io mi sento scarico di tutto!
> Questa cosa va avanti da molto tempo........aiutatemi, per favore.


ciao trinita!!!!! come stai bello mio?
e' una catenaccia...questa donna e' infelice e non puoi certo essere tu a salvarla, forse proprio perche ne hai le capacita'...ma non spetta a te
e la moglie tua?


----------



## Trinità (25 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ciao trinita!!!!! come stai bello mio?
> e' una catenaccia...questa donna e' infelice e non puoi certo essere tu a salvarla, forse proprio perche ne hai le capacita'...ma non spetta a te
> e la moglie tua?


Ciao, io sto discretamente bene e Tu?
La ex moglie si è rifatta una vita con l'amico famoso ed io ne sono anche contento, solo che mi fa vedere pochissimo 
i figli e questa è la sua peggior vendetta.
La cosa che mi stupisce è il cambiamento dell'amante nei miei confronti e perchè corro sempre in suo aiuto?
Catenaccia è la parola giusta visto che alcune donne che ho la possibilità di frequentare non riescono a farmela
dimenticare. 
Perchè non lo lascia sto povero cornuto?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao, io sto discretamente bene e Tu?
> La ex moglie si è rifatta una vita con l'amico famoso ed io ne sono anche contento, *solo che mi fa vedere pochissimo
> i figli e questa è la sua peggior vendetta.*
> La cosa che mi stupisce è il cambiamento dell'amante nei miei confronti e perchè corro sempre in suo aiuto?
> ...


il neretto e' il male assoluto. non va bene. ficnhe c 'e' vendetta c'e' rancore e finche c'e' rancore c'e' sentimento, secondo me..
l'amante , che non mi sentirei piu di chiamare cosi visto che tu sei single e sei tu l amante, e' una donna infelice forse anche depressa. non la mollerei cosi sul ciglio della strada ma non mi lascerei portare giu assieme a lei. tu hai le creature e le tue battaglie da combattere, lascia a lei le sue, che siete adulti.
vero e' che nessuno si salva da solo, ma nessuno dovrebbe stare li inerme col braccio teso ad aspettare che qualcuno lo tiri su
ah...io sto bene...la solita caciottina peperina


----------



## Trinità (25 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> il neretto e' il male assoluto. non va bene. ficnhe c 'e' vendetta c'e' rancore e finche c'e' rancore c'e' sentimento, secondo me..
> l'amante , che non mi sentirei piu di chiamare cosi visto che tu sei single e sei tu l amante, e' una donna infelice forse anche depressa. non la mollerei cosi sul ciglio della strada ma non mi lascerei portare giu assieme a lei. tu hai le creature e le tue battaglie da combattere, lascia a lei le sue, che siete adulti.
> vero e' che nessuno si salva da solo, ma nessuno dovrebbe stare li inerme col braccio teso ad aspettare che qualcuno lo tiri su
> ah...io sto bene...la solita caciottina peperina


Me ne sto andando da dove vivo, probabilmente alcune cose che tutti i giorni sono costretto
a rivivere, spariranno.
E' lei che mi cerca ininterrottamente perchè non chiede a suo marito una buona volta un chiarimento
sentimentale? Per quale motivo una donna rimane accanto ad un uomo che tradisce periodicamente e 
non si riprende in mano la sua vita?
Che uomo è uno che non si accorge di tutto ciò?
Tu, sentimentalmente come stai?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Me ne sto andando da dove vivo, probabilmente alcune cose che tutti i giorni sono costretto
> a rivivere, spariranno.
> E' lei che mi cerca ininterrottamente perchè non chiede a suo marito una buona volta un chiarimento
> sentimentale? Per quale motivo una donna rimane accanto ad un uomo che tradisce periodicamente e
> ...


male male trinita', non dare giudizi su di lui,non sei nella posizione. ti scopi sua moglie.
si sarebbe potuto dire lo stesso della tua signora un paio di anni fa...
piuttosto, perche non riesci tu a staccarti da lei? non e' amore, spero tu lo sappia, l amore non va a rate o a giorni alterni


----------



## Trinità (25 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> male male trinita', non dare giudizi su di lui,non sei nella posizione. ti scopi sua moglie.
> si sarebbe potuto dire lo stesso della tua signora un paio di anni fa...
> piuttosto, perche non riesci tu a staccarti da lei? non e' amore, spero tu lo sappia, l amore non va a rate o a giorni alterni


Non mi permetterei mai di giudicarlo.
Intendo capire perchè cavolo non si sveglia a guarire sua moglie!
Avendo la possibilità di frequentare altre donne, dovrebbe essere facile staccarmi da lei.
Altre bellissime donne.
E' questa chimica che m'impedisce il distacco?
E perchè lei continua a cercare me e non un altro?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di giudicarlo.
> Intendo capire perchè cavolo non si sveglia a guarire sua moglie!
> Avendo la possibilità di frequentare altre donne, dovrebbe essere facile staccarmi da lei.
> Altre bellissime donne.
> ...


allora se tu sai cosa dovrebbe fare suo marito, contattatale e digli salva sta donna...
ma non ho capito, tu vuoi scoparla ma vuoi che sia lui a salvarla?
non ho capito..


----------



## Trinità (25 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> allora se tu sai cosa dovrebbe fare suo marito, contattatale e digli salva sta donna...
> ma non ho capito, tu vuoi scoparla ma vuoi che sia lui a salvarla?
> non ho capito..


E' lei che vuole scopare me!
Io non la cerco mai.
Lei sempre.
Quando sono in sua compagnia devo dire, sto benissimo, ma non la voglio condividere con suo marito.
Abbiamo lavorato insieme difronte a molte persone che ci hanno visto.
E' venuta dove lavoro io.
Ha conosciuto tutti.( e la gente parla).
E' venuta a casa mia per aiutarmi.
Le ho procurato un nuovo lavoro.
Ora per scopare non ho problemi, sono solo un attimo perplesso dal suo eterna indecisa.
Ripeto, io non la cerco MAI!


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' lei che vuole scopare me!
> Io non la cerco mai.
> Lei sempre.
> Quando sono in sua compagnia devo dire, sto benissimo, ma non la voglio condividere con suo marito.
> ...


e allora amico mio pero' le tue parole rispecchiano il tuo modo di comportarti. altamente passivo.
fatti scopare, fatti non scegliere, fatti aiutare da lei, insomma subisci...e vedi che non ne esci


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

*Trinità*

Vuoi sta donna?
Diglielo!


----------



## Trinità (25 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> e allora amico mio pero' le tue parole rispecchiano il tuo modo di comportarti. altamente passivo.
> fatti scopare, fatti non scegliere, fatti aiutare da lei, insomma subisci...e vedi che non ne esci


Credo proprio Tu abbia ragione, mi sento non scelto e questo m'indebolisce, grazie.


----------



## Trinità (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi sta donna?
> Diglielo!


Già fatto!
La sua risposta è stata: se non fosse per mia figlia sarei già con Te da tempo!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Già fatto!
> La sua risposta è stata: se non fosse per mia figlia sarei già con Te da tempo!


Le cose però si fanno concretamente trovando la soluzione con un avvocato.


----------



## Ross (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Già fatto!
> La sua risposta è stata: se non fosse per mia figlia sarei già con Te da tempo!


Ciao trinità, vedo che sei un pezzo pregato del forum. Piacere di conoscerti.




caciottina ha detto:


> allora se tu sai cosa dovrebbe fare suo marito, contattatale e digli salva sta donna...
> ma non ho capito, tu vuoi scoparla ma vuoi che sia lui a salvarla?
> non ho capito..


Che dici caciottina? Di far scoppiare una bomba a mano in casa d'altri?


----------



## MariLea (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> ....ritorna da me ogni volta spenta, dimagrita, infelice e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Io riprendo ad amarla come al solito e si rigenera , sorride , è energica e felice.
> Poi ritorna dal marito ed io mi sento scarico di tutto!
> Questa cosa va avanti da molto tempo........aiutatemi, per favore.


Ciao Trinità,
cosa vorresti veramente, non correre più da lei ad ogni schiocco delle dita?


----------



## Trinità (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le cose però si fanno concretamente trovando la soluzione con un avvocato.


Dovrebbe lasciare il marito allora. Ma non lo farà! Continuerà a tradirlo!



Ross ha detto:


> Ciao trinità, vedo che sei un pezzo pregato del forum. Piacere di conoscerti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Ross, io sono un Asino e purtroppo non riesco a perdere il vizio. Il piacere è tutto mio.


MaiLea ha detto:


> Ciao Trinità,
> cosa vorresti veramente, non correre più da lei ad ogni schiocco delle dita?


Non vorrei sentirmi in debito con lei e vorrei finalmente dopo 4 anni sentirmi parte di una
famiglia. Famiglia che ho distrutto con le mie mani. Ciao


----------



## MariLea (25 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non vorrei sentirmi in debito con lei e vorrei finalmente dopo 4 anni sentirmi parte di una
> famiglia. Famiglia che ho distrutto con le mie mani. Ciao


Scusa, non conosco la tua storia e non capisco perché tu ti senta in debito con l'amante che poi ritorna sistematicamente dal marito...
posso capire che tu abbia un debole per lei, che ti prenda tantissimo, che il fatto che non ti scelga sia diventata una sfida.... ma in debito di che?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Scusa, non conosco la tua storia e non capisco perché tu ti senta in debito con l'amante che poi ritorna sistematicamente dal marito...
> posso capire che tu abbia un debole per lei, che ti prenda tantissimo, che il fatto che non ti scelga sia diventata una sfida.... ma in debito di che?


... forse in debito col marito della sua amante....?....


----------



## MariLea (25 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... forse in debito col marito della sua amante....?....


no ha scritto "in debito con lei"
mi sorge un dubbio, l'amante è l'ex moglie?


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' lei che vuole scopare me!
> Io non la cerco mai.
> Lei sempre.
> Quando sono in sua compagnia devo dire, sto benissimo, ma non la voglio condividere con suo marito.
> ...


Ciao Trinità, ben rivisto.
Non è che non cercandola mai sta pore donna pensa magari che tu non la vuoi abbastanza? E che magari se qualche volta la cercassi pure tu le cose cambierebbero? (Chiedo eh.)

Comunque con suo marito mi sembra di capire che per loro è proprio finita..... 
Provatevi, regolarizzatevi, con sua figlia è una faccenda risolvibile.


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao, io sto discretamente bene e Tu?
> La ex moglie si è rifatta una vita con l'amico famoso ed io ne sono anche contento, solo che mi fa vedere pochissimo
> i figli e questa è la sua peggior vendetta.
> La cosa che mi stupisce è il cambiamento dell'amante nei miei confronti e perchè corro sempre in suo aiuto?
> ...


Perchè non lascia quel povero cornuto?
E tu perchè continui a scoparti una sposata che non lascia un povero cornuto?
E tu perchè continui a volere una donna così?
E tu perchè non arrivi a capire che un domani IL POVERO CORNUTO POTRESTI ESSERE TU?
E tu perchè non arrivi a capire che ti sta solo usando?


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2016)

Non c'è figlio che tenga se una donna è convinta di te. Evidentemente non lo è. Per il resto quoto Oscuro.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> ....ritorna da me ogni volta spenta, dimagrita, infelice e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Io riprendo ad amarla come al solito e si rigenera , sorride , è energica e felice.
> Poi ritorna dal marito ed io mi sento scarico di tutto!
> Questa cosa va avanti da molto tempo........aiutatemi, per favore.


dammi retta taglia o diventi matto.


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Heatch*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> dammi retta taglia o diventi matto.


Secondo me è il contrario,è matto perchè ancora non ha tagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> no ha scritto "in debito con lei"
> mi sorge un dubbio, l'amante è l'ex moglie?


No. La moglie è ex perché lui ha tradito con questa donna.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. La moglie è ex perché lui ha tradito con questa donna.


Allora dovrebbe spiegare, più che a noi a se stesso, perché si sente in debito con lei e non il contrario casomai...


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me è il contrario,è matto perchè ancora non ha tagliato.


Fai la faccenda troppo facile, mica è sempre così semplice chiudere con le donne...


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Fai la faccenda troppo facile, mica è sempre così semplice chiudere con le donne...


Con le donne ok.Ma questa che donna è?ti si scopa e ha un marito,ti cerca solo quando vuole,e fammi capire con una così che prospettive hai?
Che poi ti prendi una che non si fa scrupoli a tradire...non capisco perchè un domani non dovrebbe tradire te....noi uomini siamo strani...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Allora dovrebbe spiegare, più che a noi a se stesso, perché si sente in debito con lei e non il contrario casomai...


Già.. Anche perché gli sta "regalando" il suo presente affettivo...

Per portarla a se ci sarebbe un trucchetto facile facile, che quando ero piccino mi spiegò la mia nonnina..

Basterà che al prossimo incontro le dica che gli farebbe tanto piacere vedersi, ma deve uscire con una donna..
E parlargli di lei, di quanto è splendida e attraente..... E come è piacevole la sua compagnia...

Se la signora sfiorita vuole l osso, Addenterà...
È una legge della fisica


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Fai la faccenda troppo facile, mica è sempre così semplice chiudere con le donne...


a volte le cose necessarie sono difficili e dolorose ma non risolvi ignorando che sono necessarie.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Fai la faccenda troppo facile, mica è sempre così semplice chiudere con le donne...


Infatti, pare lo abbia chiaro anche Trinità che debba chiudere, e chiede un aiuto perché non ce la fa a non correre quando lei chiama...


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con le donne ok.Ma questa che donna è?ti si scopa e ha un marito,ti cerca solo quando vuole,e fammi capire con una così che prospettive hai?
> Che poi ti prendi una che non si fa scrupoli a tradire...non capisco perchè un domani non dovrebbe tradire te....noi uomini siamo strani...





Heathcliff ha detto:


> a volte le cose necessarie sono difficili e dolorose ma non risolvi ignorando che sono necessarie.



Ma infatti è una da cui stare alla larga...solo non penso sia così semplice. La storia di lei che torna a pezzi: una persona in evidente difficoltà, cui devi dire di andare a fare in culo. 

Aumentiamo di un grado il coefficiente di difficoltà: ne sei anche innamorato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

Ma la storia di Trinità la ricorda qualcuno?


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la storia di Trinità la ricorda qualcuno?



Ciao

si ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si ...
> 
> ...



Anch'io e non è proprio una vittima di questa donna.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io e non è proprio una vittima di questa donna.



Ciao

ma proprio per nulla. 
Inoltre, lei è rimasta anche incinta e ha abortito ... 


sienne


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Infatti, pare lo abbia chiaro anche Trinità che debba chiudere, e chiede un aiuto perché non ce la fa a non correre quando lei chiama...


Ho idea che chiudere un rapporto nato già 'malato' sia ancora più complicato. Si sviluppa in uno stato di perenne alterazione, tra tira e molla, insicurezze e ostacoli mastodontici. 

Voglio dire che è per definizione abituato alle complicazioni, cui invece un rapporto 'sano' non resisterebbe.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma infatti è una da cui stare alla larga...solo non penso sia così semplice. La storia di lei che torna a pezzi: una persona in evidente difficoltà, cui devi dire di andare a fare in culo.
> 
> Aumentiamo di un grado il coefficiente di difficoltà: ne sei anche innamorato.


Aumenterei di un altro grado il coefficiente di difficoltà: Trinità, secondo me, non è un seriale, ma uno che a prima volta c'è cascato con tutte le scarpe, quindi un po' ingenuo in materia...


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ho idea che chiudere un rapporto nato già 'malato' sia ancora più complicato. Si sviluppa in uno stato di perenne alterazione, tra tira e molla, insicurezze e ostacoli mastodontici.
> 
> Voglio dire che è per definizione abituato alle complicazioni, cui invece un rapporto 'sano' non resisterebbe.



:up:


----------



## Trinità (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la storia di Trinità la ricorda qualcuno?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si ...
> 
> ...


Non mi sento una vittima.
Ma sapendo che OSCURO ha ragione, come posso tagliare con una donna così e cercarne una
che valga la pena di fare sacrifici?
Sappiate che sono rimasto praticamente al verde, con molta voglia di lavorare e un lavoro che mi permette di 
farlo.
Chiamerò l'amante una vampira. Mi prende e mi riprende come vuole giocando con i miei sentimenti.Perchè?
Cosa ci trova in me? L'essere un babbeo credulone non mi piace. Credo che in futuro tradirebbe pure me, ne
sono certo. Cosa mi tiene legato ancora a lei?
Datemi un'antidoto! Ditemi fai così, fai cosà! Vi sto chiedendo aiuto!!!!!!!
Ho amato questa vampira, con il risultato che le mie orecchie si sono digerite molte menzogne.
Cosa posso fare?


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non mi sento una vittima.
> Ma sapendo che OSCURO ha ragione, come posso tagliare con una donna così e cercarne una
> che valga la pena di fare sacrifici?
> Sappiate che sono rimasto praticamente al verde, con molta voglia di lavorare e un lavoro che mi permette di
> ...



Ciao

dire NO. E che il vostro viaggio o avventura finisce qui, adesso, ora. 

Però, invece di interrogarti così tanto sul suo fatto, perché non chiedi a te, 
cosa t'impedisce di tagliare corto ... di riuscire a chiudere ... 
Covi speranze? 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (26 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dire NO. E che il vostro viaggio o avventura finisce qui, adesso, ora.
> 
> ...


Ciao



direi che covo speranze, ma non possono fruttare.
Dimmelo Tu cosa m'impedisce di tagliare.


trinità


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

credo, che ci sia tanta bramosia. In tedesco si dice "Sehnsucht" e la parola Sucht significa "dipendenza". Ti fa sognare, sperare e credere che un giorno voi siete destinati a stare assieme, basta avere pazienza. Ti trovi proprio intrappolato tra desiderio, speranze, sapori, odori, attese, sogni ecc. ecc. 

Ma lei ha scelto. Ha scelto di sacrificarsi per la figlia. Crede, che stare assieme al padre sia la cosa migliore. E in questo sacrificio ti sta trascinando pure te ... anche tu, con lei, vi sacrificate per un bene maggiore e questo vi unisce ancora di più in quel circolo vizioso tra speranze, desideri, sogni che tengono testa alla realtà. 

In fin dei conti hai due possibilità: o accetti il ruolo che hai e te lo fai andare bene o ti devi disintossicare. E come ogni disintossicazione, è un lavoraccio e ci vuole tanta volontà ... e convinzione. 


sienne


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non mi sento una vittima.
> Ma sapendo che OSCURO ha ragione, come posso tagliare con una donna così e cercarne una
> che valga la pena di fare sacrifici?
> E perché una donna x far sacrifici, quali sacrifici poi... piuttosto una donna con cui godere finalmente un po' di serenità assieme, coccole, affetto, tempo libero e una nuova famiglia...
> ...


Allora comincia col bloccarla sul cellulare e dappertutto (social ecc...) cancella messaggi e tutto, butta foto e ricordi vari... fai piazza pulita! Perché errare è umano, ma perseverare è da stolti davvero, ti sei già rovinato una volta, ora riprenditi in mano le redini della tua vita e vai a costruirti un nuovo futuro che valga la pena di essere vissuto. Esci e distraiti più che puoi, senza cercare donne al momento che quella giusta arriverà da sola al momento giusto...

Quando stai per cadere in tentazione, vieni qui che te la fanno passare subito 
Ce la puoi fare dai!!!!!


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Allora comincia col bloccarla sul cellulare e dappertutto (social ecc...) cancella messaggi e tutto, butta foto e ricordi vari... fai piazza pulita! Perché errare è umano, ma perseverare è da stolti davvero, ti sei già rovinato una volta, ora riprenditi in mano le redini della tua vita e vai a costruirti un nuovo futuro che valga la pena di essere vissuto. Esci e distraiti più che puoi, *senza cercare donne al momento che quella giusta arriverà da sola al momento giusto*...
> 
> Quando stai per cadere in tentazione, vieni qui che te la fanno passare subito
> Ce la puoi fare dai!!!!!



Sai che io invece credo molto nel potere del 'chiodo schiacciachiodo'?

Senza una che ti fa girare almeno un pochino la testa, non ne esci del tutto e sei facilmente soggetto a ricadute.

Avrei scritto la frase in neretto in questo modo: 'distraendoti anche con donne, pur sapendo che quella giusta arriverà da sola al momento giusto'.


----------



## Rebecca (27 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' lei che vuole scopare me!
> Io non la cerco mai.
> Lei sempre.
> Quando sono in sua compagnia devo dire, sto benissimo, ma non la voglio condividere con suo marito.
> ...


Non conosco la storia, ma non sarà per questo che fa l'eterna indecisa?
Forse non sente di avere in te un'alternativa concreta e quindi che fa, butta per aria tutto?
Quanti anni avete?


----------



## Rebecca (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ho idea che chiudere un rapporto nato già 'malato' sia ancora più complicato. Si sviluppa in uno stato di perenne alterazione, tra tira e molla, insicurezze e ostacoli mastodontici.
> 
> Voglio dire che è per definizione abituato alle complicazioni, cui invece un rapporto 'sano' non resisterebbe.


Non ci avevo mai pensato.


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao, io sto discretamente bene e Tu?
> La ex moglie si è rifatta una vita con l'amico famoso ed io ne sono anche contento, solo che mi fa vedere pochissimo
> i figli e questa è la sua peggior vendetta.
> La cosa che mi stupisce è il cambiamento dell'amante nei miei confronti e perchè corro sempre in suo aiuto?
> ...





Ross ha detto:


> Sai che io invece credo molto nel potere del 'chiodo schiacciachiodo'?
> 
> Senza una che ti fa girare almeno un pochino la testa, non ne esci del tutto e sei facilmente soggetto a ricadute.
> 
> Avrei scritto la frase in neretto in questo modo: *'distraendoti anche con donne, pur sapendo che quella giusta arriverà da sola al momento giusto'*.


D'accordissimo Ross, la frase giusta è quella che hai scritto tu,
ho solo avuto paura di scoraggiarlo, visto quello che aveva scritto lui prima...
il 'chiodo schiacciachiodo' funziona eccome!!!


----------



## Trinità (27 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> D'accordissimo Ross, la frase giusta è quella che hai scritto tu,
> ho solo avuto paura di scoraggiarlo, visto quello che aveva scritto lui prima...
> il 'chiodo schiacciachiodo' funziona eccome!!!


Il chiodo scaccia chiodo c'è già! Più di uno, ma non sono interessato.
Perchè ritorna sempre da me per sfruttarmi, illudermi e poi fugge?
Cosa vuole da me?
Venerdì parto per tre giorni di lavoro a Rimini e oggi vorrei cambiare il numero di cell
per l'ennesima volta.
Ieri sera l'avvocato della separazione ha ulteriormente alzato il prezzo per la mia ex.
Perchè tutta la merda arriva insieme?
Sono forte ma solo e questo mi spaventa. AIUTO!


----------



## Trinità (27 Aprile 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia, ma non sarà per questo che fa l'eterna indecisa?
> Forse non sente di avere in te un'alternativa concreta e quindi che fa, butta per aria tutto?
> Quanti anni avete?


Molte volte in cui l'ho cercata, si è fatta beccare dal marito
e ha sparato merda su di me.


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Il chiodo scaccia chiodo c'è già! Più di uno, ma non sono interessato.*
> Perchè ritorna sempre da me per sfruttarmi, illudermi e poi fugge?
> Cosa vuole da me?
> Venerdì parto per tre giorni di lavoro a Rimini e oggi vorrei cambiare il numero di cell
> ...


Punto 1. C'è già nel senso che ti ci trastulli alla grande oppure è gente che bussa alla tua porta, ma non ti va di aprire? 

Punto 2. Al peggio non c'è mai fine...inutile farsi illusioni. 

Punto 3. Allora hai un ottimo asso nella manica...sei forte! Vincerai sia sull'essere solo che sulla paura. :up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Trinità*



Trinità ha detto:


> Il chiodo scaccia chiodo c'è già! Più di uno, ma non sono interessato.
> Perchè ritorna sempre da me per sfruttarmi, illudermi e poi fugge?
> Cosa vuole da me?
> Venerdì parto per tre giorni di lavoro a Rimini e oggi vorrei cambiare il numero di cell
> ...


Ascolta trinità,io quando scrivo qualcosa,non è per sentito dire,è perchè ci son passato.....e purtroppo io non mi son fatto mancare nulla...
Io ho avuto una storia di 4 anni con una vampira...quindi so di cosa stai parlando.Anche se la mia vampira era anche una bella criminale,moralmente criminale.
E mi permetto di dire che tu hai omesso un cosa importante.....
A naso...questa donna ti prende molto a livello sessuale,non lo hai scritto ma sono pronto a scometterci sopra.
La premessa è questa.
Poi trinità quando succedono queste situazioni il problema è altrove ed è tutto tuo.
Non riesci a staccarti da lei,per questioni non legate a lei, ma a te....
Io su questo non vado oltre...ma credo che i motivi siano legati a determinate fragilità,paure o timori che hai dentro...non è lei, sei tu.
Paura di restare da solo?guardati dentro,cerca bene,e attento perchè queste persone ti tirano giù....molto giù..io arrivai parecchio sul fondo....!Mi lberai di lei quando scelsi la mai salute,fisica e mentale...!Ecco vedi di non arrivarci sul fondo...che non è piacevole...
Scrivi di amare un donna che sai bene un domani tradirebbe anche te,questo cosa ti fa intuire?Chi è disposto ad amare una donna con la consapevolezza che un domani sicuramente ci tradirà?


----------



## Trinità (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta trinità,io quando scrivo qualcosa,non è per sentito dire,è perchè ci son passato.....e purtroppo io non mi son fatto mancare nulla...
> Io ho avuto una storia di 4 anni con una vampira...quindi so di cosa stai parlando.Anche se la mia vampira era anche una bella criminale,moralmente criminale.
> E mi permetto di dire che tu hai omesso un cosa importante.....
> A naso...questa donna ti prende molto a livello sessuale,non lo hai scritto ma sono pronto a scometterci sopra.
> ...


Come hai fatto ad uscirne?


----------



## Falcor (27 Aprile 2016)

Ciao trinità, non conosco bene la tua storia ma credimi comprendo il tuo non riuscire a staccarti. Ci son dentro fino al collo anche io.

Quindi coraggio e non mollare, e in bocca al lupo con l'avvocato.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Trinità ha detto:


> Come hai fatto ad uscirne?


Pensando che stavo affondando....pensando al mio futuro con lei...pensando che meritavo di più... che DOVEVO RIALZARMI perchè la vita era la mia...e con la mia vita...ci gioco SOLO io e chi decido io,e poi trinità...DOBBIAMO IMPARARE A VOLERCI BENE,E STARE ACCANTO A CHI CI FA STAR BENE.....


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il chiodo scaccia chiodo c'è già! Più di uno, ma non sono interessato.
> Perchè ritorna sempre da me per sfruttarmi, illudermi e poi fugge?
> Cosa vuole da me?
> Venerdì parto per tre giorni di lavoro a Rimini e oggi vorrei cambiare il numero di cell
> ...


Torni sempre a chiedere perché torna da te, speri forse che qualcuno dica 'perché ti ama'...
Mi dispiace deluderti, non è così.
Se ti avesse mai amato, avrebbe colto l'occasione giusta per scegliere te quando i vostri rispettivi coniugi sono venuti a conoscenza della vostra relazione... tu ti sei giocato la famiglia, ma lei ha scelto di restare con suo marito...
Ti usa nei periodi di crisi e poi ti getta via come un kleenex che le ha asciugato le lacrime...
Perché proprio te? E dove lo trova un altro sempre disponibile come un cagnolino che basta un fischio e corre da te? La gente a quest'età non vuol stare più da sola e nemmeno tu mi sembra...

Per il resto, qui sopra ti sono stati dati ottimi consigli, ma la volontà ce la puoi mettere solo tu e la forza ce l'hai...
Ce la farai :up:


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=5717]Trinità[/MENTION]

famo a capisse.    a te lei piace.   lei lo sa e ci gioca.

ora, a meno che questa sia la cugina gnocca di Adriana Lima, direi devi entrare nell'ordine di idee che non ce l'ha solo lei.

fino a che non assimili questo semplice concetto, ti si rigira come un pedalino.


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Trinità
> 
> famo a capisse.*    a te lei piace.   lei lo sa e ci gioca.
> *
> ...


Esattamente.
Che poi quelli che ce lo permettono... nemmeno ci piacciono.


----------



## Trinità (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensando che stavo affondando....pensando al mio futuro con lei...pensando che meritavo di più... che DOVEVO RIALZARMI perchè la vita era la mia...e con la mia vita...ci gioco SOLO io e chi decido io,e poi trinità...DOBBIAMO IMPARARE A VOLERCI BENE,E STARE ACCANTO A CHI CI FA STAR BENE.....


Dici sempre cose molto sensate riguardo alla mia situazione.
Credo che lei goda sapendo che io soffro.
10 min fa le ho detto che è finita. Di andare per la sua strada. Lei ha continuato a dirmi che vuole sentirmi a tutti i costi per sapere se sto bene. Bugiarda!
Comunque ti ringrazio.


MaiLea ha detto:


> Torni sempre a chiedere perché torna da te, speri forse che qualcuno dica 'perché ti ama'...
> Mi dispiace deluderti, non è così.
> Se ti avesse mai amato, avrebbe colto l'occasione giusta per scegliere te quando i vostri rispettivi coniugi sono venuti a conoscenza della vostra relazione... tu ti sei giocato la famiglia, ma lei ha scelto di restare con suo marito...
> Ti usa nei periodi di crisi e poi ti getta via come un kleenex che le ha asciugato le lacrime...
> ...


Non voglio restare da solo. Oggi una mia amica mi ha praticamente fatto da mamma.
No! Non voglio rimanere da solo, la mia ex moglie era molto in gamba, ma la mia vita continua e posso trovare
una donna ancora che abbia voglia di starmi accanto. Grazie.


perplesso ha detto:


> @Trinità
> 
> famo a capisse.    a te lei piace.   lei lo sa e ci gioca.
> 
> ...


Ho trovato altre che me la vorrebbero dare, ma ora non sono pronto.
Non mi rigirerà più!
Grazie


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Trinità*



Trinità ha detto:


> Dici sempre cose molto sensate riguardo alla mia situazione.
> Credo che lei goda sapendo che io soffro.
> 10 min fa le ho detto che è finita. Di andare per la sua strada. Lei ha continuato a dirmi che vuole sentirmi a tutti i costi per sapere se sto bene. Bugiarda!
> Comunque ti ringrazio.
> ...


Nessuno ha piacere a star da solo,ma nessuno ha il diritto di farci star male.
Nessuno ha il diritto alla felicità,ma quel minimo di serenità emotiva si.
I primi mesi non saranno facili,poi si risale,dai la possibilità alla vita di sorprenderti!
Io ci son passato...più di una volta e per motivi diversi,gratifica la tua persona,cerca di volerti più bene,e vedrai che fra un pò uscirà il sole....


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma proprio per nulla.
> Inoltre, lei è rimasta anche incinta e ha abortito ...
> ...


madonna


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno ha piacere a star da solo,ma nessuno ha il diritto di farci star male.
> Nessuno ha il diritto alla felicità,ma quel minimo di serenità emotiva si.
> I primi mesi non saranno facili,poi si risale,dai la possibilità alla vita di sorprenderti!
> Io ci son passato...più di una volta e per motivi diversi,gratifica la tua persona,cerca di volerti più bene,e vedrai che fra un pò uscirà il sole....


Parole sante :up:




che poi dette da oscuro... sante non se po senti' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno ha piacere a star da solo,ma nessuno ha il diritto di farci star male.
> Nessuno ha il diritto alla felicità,ma quel minimo di serenità emotiva si.
> I primi mesi non saranno facili,poi si risale,dai la possibilità alla vita di sorprenderti!
> Io ci son passato...più di una volta e per motivi diversi,gratifica la tua persona,cerca di volerti più bene,e vedrai che fra un pò uscirà il sole....


Ti scrivo l'sms che ho ricevuto da lei alle 12e30.

" Ti auguro tutto il bene possibile.
Da oggi non ti stresserò e romperò più.
L'amore che ho provato e proverò non me lo 
toglierà nessuno.
Con affetto xxxxxx"

Che ne dici?


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti scrivo l'sms che ho ricevuto da lei alle 12e30.
> 
> " Ti auguro tutto il bene possibile.
> Da oggi non ti stresserò e romperò più.
> ...




Ciao

non rispondere. Anche lei ti ha salutato, pur lanciando contemporaneamente un amo. 
Non abboccare. Lascia andare la nave verso altre sponde ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Parole sante :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si cresce,e crescendo si mostra qualcosa di meglio di quello che uno vuole mostrare....


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Trinità ha detto:


> Ti scrivo l'sms che ho ricevuto da lei alle 12e30.
> 
> " Ti auguro tutto il bene possibile.
> Da oggi non ti stresserò e romperò più.
> ...


Dico che non è così.Dico che tornerà.....


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Pronto a scommetterci...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti scrivo l'sms che ho ricevuto da lei alle 12e30.
> 
> " Ti auguro tutto il bene possibile.
> Da oggi non ti stresserò e romperò più.
> ...


Ringrazia, blocca il numero e scompari


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non rispondere. Anche lei ti ha salutato, pur lanciando contemporaneamente un amo.
> Non abboccare. Lascia andare la nave verso altre sponde ...
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Dico che non è così.Dico che tornerà.....





oscuro ha detto:


> Pronto a scommetterci...





farfalla ha detto:


> Ringrazia, blocca il numero e scompari


Per altri 40 giorni non posso scomparire.
Obbligato per lavoro a passare sotto casa sua.
Ho amato questa donna ma ora devo amare me stesso.

Tu OSCURO hai usato parole con me che sinceramente non m'aspettavo. Grazie!
Non voglio che ritorni, perchè sei sicuro che lo farà?
Mi deve rispetto dopo tutto quello che ho fatto per lei.


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Trinità ha detto:


> Per altri 40 giorni non posso scomparire.
> Obbligato per lavoro a passare sotto casa sua.
> Ho amato questa donna ma ora devo amare me stesso.
> 
> ...


Trinità....io sono anche stronzo...ma non solo stronzo.
Sono convinto,non certo.Tornerà....!Ti deve rispetto per quello che hai fatto?tornerà proprio per questo....poi mi dirai.


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trinità....io sono anche stronzo...ma non solo stronzo.
> Sono convinto,non certo.Tornerà....!Ti deve rispetto per quello che hai fatto?tornerà proprio per questo....poi mi dirai.


Cosa faccio se torna?
Suo marito non si accorge di nulla?
Possibile che con lui non faccia sesso?


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Trinità ha detto:


> Cosa faccio se torna?
> Suo marito non si accorge di nulla?
> Possibile che con lui non faccia sesso?


Cosa fai se torna?cosa dovresti fare?dovresti dire:è stato bello,ci ho tenuto,ma sto male,e fra te e il mio star bene...preferisco la mia salute,perchè la vita è una,e nessuna persona vale il prezzo della mia vita....
Suo marito?vallo a sapere...ma alla fine sono aspetti secondari....mettiti tu al centro della tua vita.


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa fai se torna?cosa dovresti fare?dovresti dire:è stato bello,ci ho tenuto,ma sto male,e fra te e il mio star bene...preferisco la mia salute,perchè la vita è una,e nessuna persona vale il prezzo della mia vita....
> Suo marito?vallo a sapere...ma alla fine sono aspetti secondari....mettiti tu al centro della tua vita.


Ce la metterò tutta. Grazie
Comunque se mi servono indicazioni so ha chi chiederle.


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ce la metterò tutta. Grazie
> Comunque se mi servono indicazioni so ha chi chiederle.


Trinità,non è questione di mettercela tutta,ci sarà una molla dentro te che scatterà e ti indicherà la strada...e capirai che è tempo di andar via,incontro alla vita.
Se ti servono indicazioni puoi anche chiedere a me...che son abituato a perdermi...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ce la metterò tutta. Grazie
> Comunque se mi servono indicazioni so ha chi chiederle.


finalmente ho trovato l'acca di ieri


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> finalmente ho trovato l'acca di ieri


Ma fare finta di nulla come ho fatto io no vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> finalmente ho trovato l'acca di ieri





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fare finta di nulla come ho fatto io no vero?:rotfl:


Pardon!!!!!!!
Non correggerò il post.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Pardon!!!!!!!
> Non correggerò il post.


no anche perche senno a minerva arrivano le notifiche


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> no anche perche senno a minerva arrivano le notifiche


Porca muccha di quella vaccha!


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Porca muccha di quella vaccha!


e mo acca a volontà! Ce_ne x tutti 


Ma fammi capire, devi aspettare 40 giorni per bloccarla o cambiare numero?
Così per capire se sei determinato o ti prendi in giro da solo...


----------



## Trinità (28 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> e mo acca a volontà! Ce_ne x tutti
> 
> 
> Ma fammi capire, devi aspettare 40 giorni per bloccarla o cambiare numero?
> Così per capire se sei determinato o ti prendi in giro da solo...


Numero già cambiato.
L'ho già fatto altre tre volte.
E' sempre tornata, più decisa di prima e poi........mi ha sempre fatto soffrire.
Ora credo che soffrirà come soffro io.
Ho fatto saltare la mia famiglia per correre dietro a lei.
E mia è la responsabilità. Tutto è crollato sulla mia famiglia.
Sta a me riscattare la mia vita. Lei ha avuto la sua possibilità.
Probabilmente è più sola di me accanto al marito, ma questo
non è un problema mio!


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Numero già cambiato*.
> L'ho già fatto altre tre volte.
> E' sempre tornata, più decisa di prima e poi........mi ha sempre fatto soffrire.
> *Ora credo che soffrirà come soffro io.*
> ...


Ecco bravo! Così mi piaci, determinato!
Più che soffrire, lei si piccherà di non avere più potere su di te e si accanirà... non caderci!
Hai detto bene: sta a te riscattare la tua vita, lei le sue scelte le ha fatte da tempo... ed ognuno sceglie quel che è meglio per sé!
E' iniziato il tuo futuro :up:


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Numero già cambiato.
> L'ho già fatto altre tre volte.
> E' sempre tornata, più decisa di prima e poi........mi ha sempre fatto soffrire.
> Ora credo che soffrirà come soffro io.
> ...


Ciao Trinità
Se posso vorrei dirti di lasciar davvero perdere questa storia tossica che di certo ti toglierà sempre più vitalità. Un amore dovrebbe regalarci oltre passione, serenità. La posta che ti sei giocato è già stata troppo alta. Devi avere spirito di autoconservazione. Ti sta usando per riempire interstizi di piattume. ForZa  e coraggio


----------



## mistral (29 Aprile 2016)

Era ora che ti stufassi di fare la ruota di scorta e di illuderti che lei stesse bene solo con te .
Se continua a stare con il marito è semplicemente perché ,di poco o di tanto è con lui che sta meglio o semplicemente vuole mantenere il suo ruolo ed avere a disposizione la boccata d'aria.Se si mettesse con te il giochetto finirebbe.
Se tu hai voglia di famiglia allora smetti di fare il suo giocattolo che ormai i 18 anni li hai passati da tempo.


----------



## Trinità (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trinità,non è questione di mettercela tutta,ci sarà una molla dentro te che scatterà e ti indicherà la strada...e capirai che è tempo di andar via,incontro alla vita.
> Se ti servono indicazioni puoi anche chiedere a me...che son abituato a perdermi...:rotfl:


Si è rifatta viva. Parlando con il mio datore di lavoro.
Cosa vuole da me? Perchè non mi lascia in pace?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Trinità ha detto:


> Si è rifatta viva. Parlando con il mio datore di lavoro.
> Cosa vuole da me? Perchè non mi lascia in pace?


Cosa ti avevo detto?
Adesso gli brucia...il gioco devo farlo finire lei....è lei che deve dire basta.
Stai attento.....


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

quoto Oscuro in tutto il 3d.. Trinità ti auguro di uscirne, davvero..


----------



## Trinità (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ti avevo detto?
> Adesso gli brucia...il gioco devo farlo finire lei....è lei che deve dire basta.
> Stai attento.....


A cosa, devo stare attento.
Mi è stata descritta come distrutta dal fatto che non riesce a contattarmi.
Ma se ha scelto la figlia, il mutuo ed i genitori quindi rimane con il marito, cosa vuole 
dall'uomo che ha perso tutto per lei?
Ho sempre ribadito che il tradimento che ho consumato è stato il frutto di un'attrazzione
che non so spiegare.
Mea culpa!
Famiglia, genitori, lavoro nuovo. Cosa le serve da me.
I miei baci, i miei abbracci, il mio ascolto?
Io non ho più nulla, mi rimane una gran voglia di essere amato e coccolato.
Una donna coraggiosa è stata con me molti anni e l'ho persa.
Posso sperare di far parte ancora di un progetto?
La mia solitudine è sempre più profonda, ma non posso ospitare qualcun'altra nel
mio cuore fino a che questo sarà malato!
cosa posso fare?


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> A cosa, devo stare attento.
> Mi è stata descritta come distrutta dal fatto che non riesce a contattarmi.
> Ma se ha scelto la figlia, il mutuo ed i genitori quindi rimane con il marito, cosa vuole
> dall'uomo che ha perso tutto per lei?
> ...


raccatta dalla rumenta un guinzaglio per cani rotto e mandaglielo infiocchettato.   se non è scema, capisce.


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> A cosa, devo stare attento.
> Mi è stata descritta come distrutta dal fatto che non riesce a contattarmi.
> Ma se ha scelto* la figlia, il mutuo ed i genitori quindi rimane con il marito*, cosa vuole
> dall'uomo che ha perso tutto per lei?
> ...


vuole pure te alle sue condizioni. vuole tutto, Trinità. Il problema è che volere tutto è volere troppo.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> raccatta dalla rumenta un guinzaglio per cani rotto e mandaglielo infiocchettato.   se non è scema, capisce.


Mah... io non farei proprio niente. Ma niente di niente di niente


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... io non farei proprio niente. Ma niente di niente di niente


mah io con un vampiro emotivo eviterei atteggiamenti passivi.

meglio farle capire che ha cotto il razzo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> mah io con un vampiro emotivo eviterei atteggiamenti passivi.
> 
> meglio farle capire che ha cotto il razzo.



Si ma nel modo giusto.
Io credo che ignorare....sia davvero la cosa giusta.
Trinità se ci riesci...vai avanti con indifferenza...la vita è la tua.


----------



## Trinità (2 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah io con un vampiro emotivo eviterei atteggiamenti passivi.
> 
> meglio farle capire che ha cotto il razzo.





oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma nel modo giusto.
> Io credo che ignorare....sia davvero la cosa giusta.
> Trinità se ci riesci...vai avanti con indifferenza...la vita è la tua.


Per quale motivo non riesco a concentrarmi sulla mia vita e su tutto il lavoro che mi spetta?
Per quale motivo non mi concentro sui miei FIGLI?
Per quale motivo penso alla sua tristezza e mi sento in colpa per essere stato troppo duro?( So di non esserlo stato)
Perchè non mi dice<< Io sarò sempre in questa situazione e non voglio che tu soffra ancora>>?


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

se Trinità riuscisse ad ignorare, ok.  ma non ci riesce.    quindi, intanto dimostrarle che non sta lì a subire passivamente tutte le sue decisioni sarebbe più saggio.


----------



## MariLea (2 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Per quale motivo non riesco a concentrarmi sulla mia vita e su tutto il lavoro che mi spetta?
> Per quale motivo non mi concentro sui miei FIGLI?
> Per quale motivo penso alla sua tristezza e mi sento in colpa per essere stato troppo duro?( So di non esserlo stato)
> Perchè non mi dice<< Io sarò sempre in questa situazione e non voglio che tu soffra ancora>>?


Perché tu sei il suo schiavo e lei la tua padrona (i ruoli possono essere anche solo psicologici)
quindi il solo voler uscire dal tuo ruolo ti fa sentire "duro" perché non la assecondi più e stai rompendo l'insano equilibrio...
Perché non ti dice... ? I fatti ti hanno detto e stradetto... cosa vuoi di più un disegnino? Il fatto che tu soffra poi aumenta il suo ego, altro che dispiacerle! 
Forza Trinità che sei sulla strada giusta... resisti  e stavolta ce la fai


----------



## Trinità (3 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma nel modo giusto.
> Io credo che ignorare....sia davvero la cosa giusta.
> Trinità se ci riesci...vai avanti con indifferenza...la vita è la tua.


Innanzi tutto, grazie.
Allora, lei si presentata dal mio datore di lavoro, distrutta, commossa e verde!
Io ero via per lavoro e non ho più contattato nessuno.
La moglie del mio capo mi dice, chiamala perchè è distrutta!DISTRUTTA!
Ieri sera l'ho contattata senza rivelare il mio nuovo numero di cell..........
Ha voluto vedermi e ha preteso un infinità di baci che a detta sua le sono indispensabili.
Mi ha vomitato in faccia i suoi problemi e questa volta si è sbilanciata dicendomi che
le ha provate tutte per ripartire con suo marito, ma i suoi modi ed i suoi rifiuti la
stanno esaurendo.
Se rimane senza i miei baci non riesce a sorridere.
Tu hai capito che tra me e lei vi è una grande attrazzione, la mia richiesta è questa
Potrei avere altre donne e anche molto carine, ma veramente desidero baciare lei
e la mia rassegnazione oggi è profonda.
Potrò rialzarmi?
Vorrei ritornare ad essere un buon compagno, la pezza del traditore non la voglio più......


----------



## Ecate (3 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto, grazie.
> Allora, lei si presentata dal mio datore di lavoro, distrutta, commossa e verde!
> Io ero via per lavoro e non ho più contattato nessuno.
> La moglie del mio capo mi dice, chiamala perchè è distrutta!DISTRUTTA!
> ...


Accidenti Trinità 
se non ti cade ehm dal cuore dopo questo non so più cosa pensare


----------



## Trinità (3 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Accidenti Trinità
> se non ti cade ehm dal cuore dopo questo non so più cosa pensare


Ma ti preciso che le ha provate tutte su mio consiglio.
Le dicevo vai a casa e riprendi in mano la tua famiglia, che ne hai la possibilità.
Io la spingevo fra le braccia del marito.
Capisco che avrei dovuto ignorarla, NON CI RIESCO CAZZO!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Trinità ha detto:


> Ma ti preciso che le ha provate tutte su mio consiglio.
> Le dicevo vai a casa e riprendi in mano la tua famiglia, che ne hai la possibilità.
> Io la spingevo fra le braccia del marito.
> Capisco che avrei dovuto ignorarla, NON CI RIESCO CAZZO!!!!!!!!


Cosa aggiungere?sei nel tunnel,e forse non stai male abbastanza.
Devi toccare il fondo caro amico,a quanto pare ancora non ci sei arrivato.
LEi sta cadendo giù,e trascina pure te,e non illuderti,non sei tu che riuscirai a portarla su,è l'esatto contrario.Ho motivo di credere che la tua presenza è solo un riempitivo di quello che non ha con il marito.
Vedi possiamo dirti tutto quello che vuoi,e come dire al drogato di smetterla,ma il drogato smetterà solo se trova la forza di volontà di smettere.
Io son uscito quando ho capito che stava facendo male alla mia vita....andrai via anche tu quando starai molto male....e quel giorno arriverà....


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa aggiungere?sei nel tunnel,e forse non stai male abbastanza.
> Devi toccare il fondo caro amico,a quanto pare ancora non ci sei arrivato.
> LEi sta cadendo giù,e trascina pure te,e non illuderti,non sei tu che riuscirai a portarla su,è l'esatto contrario.Ho motivo di credere che la tua presenza è solo un riempitivo di quello che non ha con il marito.
> Vedi possiamo dirti tutto quello che vuoi,e come dire al drogato di smetterla,ma il drogato smetterà solo se trova la forza di volontà di smettere.
> Io son uscito quando ho capito che stava facendo male alla mia vita....andrai via anche tu quando starai molto male....e quel giorno arriverà....


Perchè mi fa star male?
Perchè se sto alcuni giorni senza vederla e sentirla mi manca?
A cosa posso aggrapparmi?
La mia vita mi fa schifo e vorrei ritornare a sorridere e dormire la notte.
Come posso troncare con lei?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Trinità ha detto:


> Perchè mi fa star male?
> Perchè se sto alcuni giorni senza vederla e sentirla mi manca?
> A cosa posso aggrapparmi?
> La mia vita mi fa schifo e vorrei ritornare a sorridere e dormire la notte.
> Come posso troncare con lei?


Perchè è egoista.
Perchè sei legato a lei ma in modo malato.
Dovresti aggrapparti alla tua vita,e alla tua salute.
Dovresti troncare proprio perchè la tui vita fa schifo.


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto, grazie.
> Allora, lei si presentata dal mio datore di lavoro, distrutta, commossa e verde!
> Io ero via per lavoro e non ho più contattato nessuno.
> La moglie del mio capo mi dice, chiamala perchè è distrutta!DISTRUTTA!
> ...


E' una cazzo di egoista. Punto.
Se non ce la fa più col marito lo lasci. 
E si prenda te i tuoi baci e tutto il resto.
Non lo fa?
Si lamenta del marito con te, se lo tiene e in più vuole i tuoi baci?
E' una stronza.
Triplo punto esclamativo.
Basta per capire con chi hai a che fare?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> E' una cazzo di egoista. Punto.
> Se non ce la fa più col marito lo lasci.
> E si prenda te i tuoi baci e tutto il resto.
> Non lo fa?
> ...


La colpa è del tossico nn dello spacciatore.


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La colpa è del tossico nn dello spacciatore.


Uhm... no, quando lo spacciatore ti insegue fin sotto casa...
Tu tossico sei debole e lui lo sa.
Sa che la tua forza è limitata, sa che può convincerti come e quando vuole.
Un mio amico morì così, tanti anni fa.
Cercava di uscirne. Aveva trovato lavoro.
Ogni volta che usciva lo spacciatore gli andava dietro.
C'era sua nonna che una sera era scesa ad urlare dietro a quello stronzo dello spacciatore, di andarsene, di lasciarlo in pace.
Ma quello niente.
Fino a quando è arrivata l'ultima pera.
Aveva 22 anni.
Era bello e biondo. Gli occhi chiari.
Poteva spaccare il mondo.
Poteva.
Capisci cosa intendo dire?
Una che va a parlare col datore di lavoro, che si fa compatire...


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità vuoi un dato incontrovertibile? Non ti reputa una reale alternativa al marito. Farete del buon sesso indubbiamente ma continua a scegliere il marito nonostante tutto e per tua fortuna


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Uhm... no, quando lo spacciatore ti insegue fin sotto casa...
> Tu tossico sei debole e lui lo sa.
> Sa che la tua forza è limitata, sa che può convincerti come e quando vuole.
> Un mio amico morì così, tanti anni fa.
> ...


Danny,certo,ma resta il fatto che tu sei il tossico e lui fa quello che deve fare.Fondamentalmente sei tu che ti uccidi...e sei tu che dovresti mandare affanculo lo spacciatore.


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny,certo,ma resta il fatto che tu sei il tossico e lui fa quello che deve fare.Fondamentalmente sei tu che ti uccidi...e sei tu che dovresti mandare affanculo lo spacciatore.


Credo sia un problema di forze in gioco.
Chi è dipendente ne ha veramente poche.
Se si parla di tossicodipendenza hai anche scarsissima resistenza fisica, in poche parole stai male.
Se si parla di dipendenza amorosa, credo non ci siano molte differenze, salvo a livello fisico, si intende.
Trinità è debole e indebolito.
La situazione in cui si trova non gli dà le forze necessarie per poter far fronte a questa donna.
Se lei sparisse ce la potrebbe anche fare.
Ma se lei ricompare così, in questa maniera, la sua debolezza lo rende facilmente vulnerabile.
Possiamo dirgli tutti quanti, perché è palese, che lei lo sta usando per riempire i suoi vuoti.
Che non necessariamente sono dovuti al marito di cui si lamenta, ma probabilmente sono una caratteristica di lei, che ha bisogno di queste cose, di succhiare l'anima a chi gli sta attorno per poi gettarlo via.
Ma è inevitabile che quando sei nelle condizioni di Trinità il teatrino di lei "distrutta" ti sembra risollevare, perché ti fa credere di stare dall'altra parte del coltello.
Ma non è così.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Credo sia un problema di forze in gioco.
> Chi è dipendente ne ha veramente poche.
> Se si parla di tossicodipendenza hai anche scarsissima resistenza fisica, in poche parole stai male.
> Se si parla di dipendenza amorosa, credo non ci siano molte differenze, salvo a livello fisico, si intende.
> ...


Guarda condivido ogni cosa e aggiungo un particolare.
Per noi maschietti, l'aspetto sessuale nn è un aspetto secondario.
Nn entro nel merito di trinità,non mi permetto, se ho usato quella similitudine è perchè mi son reso conto che certi tipi di incontri con certe donne ti danno proprio dipendenza......
Trinità non è lucido,io non riesco a capire qaunto coinvolgimento emotivo c'è e quanta dipendenza sessuale c'è.
Secondo me trinità si vergogna a scriverlo,ma è più al seconda.Gli effetti collaterali sono da seconda ipotesi.


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda condivido ogni cosa e aggiungo un particolare.
> Per noi maschietti, l'aspetto sessuale nn è un aspetto secondario.
> Nn entro nel merito di trinità,non mi permetto, se ho usato quella similitudine è perchè mi son reso conto che certi tipi di incontri con certe donne ti danno proprio dipendenza......
> Trinità non è lucido,io non riesco a capire qaunto coinvolgimento emotivo c'è e quanta dipendenza sessuale c'è.
> Secondo me trinità si vergogna a scriverlo,ma è più al seconda.Gli effetti collaterali sono da seconda ipotesi.


Curare una dipendenza da eroina con le canne è male?

Dice di poter avere altre donne, pronte al sesso. Possono aiutare ad allontanarsi da una dipendenza troppo deleteria.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Curare una dipendenza da eroina con le canne è male?
> 
> Dice di poter avere altre donne, pronte al sesso. Possono aiutare ad allontanarsi da una dipendenza troppo deleteria.


Abituato alla cocaina...le canne non le vedi proprio.Purtroppo fnziona così,secondo me.


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abituato alla cocaina...le canne non le vedi proprio.Purtroppo fnziona così,secondo me.


Sono due droga incomparabili con effetti differenti una eccita l'altra rilassa, dipende cosa cerco


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abituato alla cocaina...le canne non le vedi proprio.Purtroppo fnziona così,secondo me.





bettypage ha detto:


> Sono due droga incomparabili con effetti differenti una eccita l'altra rilassa, dipende cosa cerco


Il mondo delle droghe mi è abbastanza noto. Ovviamente per puro interesse culturale e non perchè mi faccio le pere. 
Quindi non mi addentro in dettagli relativi a cosa possa essere di supporto ad altro...


Dicevo solo per continuare ad essere sulla metafora, che vedo abbastanza attinente.

Trinità ha una grande dipendenza da questa donna (eroina, molto difficile uscirne)...possono altre donne per lui meno attraenti (erba, giusto una distrazione rispetto alla prima) consentirgli di uscire dalla prima situazione?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Il mondo delle droghe mi è abbastanza noto. Ovviamente per puro interesse culturale e non perchè mi faccio le pere.
> Quindi non mi addentro in dettagli relativi a cosa possa essere di supporto ad altro...
> 
> 
> ...


Son sicuro che rispodnerà che le altre non le vede proprio.Ci scommeterei.


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

Per me alla lunga chiodo scaccia chiodo e quindi fatti canne,che di canne non si muore


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son sicuro che rispodnerà che le altre non le vede proprio.Ci scommeterei.


Per me che la vedo dal di fuori è la prima medicina...

Non le vedi? Metti gli occhiali, che un pò di sano trastullo fa bene al corpo e allo spirito. 

Non pensi sia un primo passo per allontanarsi da qualcosa che non vuole?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Per me che la vedo dal di fuori è la prima medicina...
> 
> Non le vedi? Metti gli occhiali, che un pò di sano trastullo fa bene al corpo e allo spirito.
> 
> Non pensi sia un primo passo per allontanarsi da qualcosa che non vuole?


Scommetti?


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

*spiega*



oscuro ha detto:


> Scommetti?


Cosa oscù?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2016)

*Dai*



Ross ha detto:


> Cosa oscù?


Che trinità non ci pensa proprio alle altre?non le vede.


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per me alla lunga chiodo scaccia chiodo e quindi fatti canne,che di canne non si muore


Esattamente: fare un pò il diavolo in giro fa bene al morale e distrae la mente dai cattivi pensieri.

Non credo ci siano grandi effetti collaterali, tra l'altro.


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> *Curare una dipendenza da eroina con le canne è male*?
> 
> Dice di poter avere altre donne, pronte al sesso. Possono aiutare ad allontanarsi da una dipendenza troppo deleteria.



E' impossibile.
Si usava il metadone che aveva effetti simili sugli stessi recettori.
Serviva a limitare gli effetti (terribili) di quando un tossicodipendente "era a rota".
Provavi dolore fisico a tali livelli che lo spacciatore ti sembrava un santo guaritore.
Capisci perché tanti ci lasciavano le penne?
Le canne... è acqua fresca a quel punto.


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che trinità non ci pensa proprio alle altre?non le vede.



Ma è logico che non le veda...ma ti fai forza se sai che può aiutare. 

Se sei depresso l'ultimo dei pensieri è andare in giro a vedere gente, non ce la fai proprio! Il fatto è che spesso sei pure cosciente che ti farà meglio di qualsiasi altra cosa! 

Quindi SE ne vuoi DAVVVERO uscire ed hai una cura low cost, che fa bene alle gonadi e all'intelletto...ti fai forza e cominci a dedicarti ad altre!


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma è logico che non le veda...ma ti fai forza se sai che può aiutare.
> 
> Se sei depresso l'ultimo dei pensieri è andare in giro a vedere gente, non ce la fai proprio! Il fatto è che spesso sei pure cosciente che ti farà meglio di qualsiasi altra cosa!
> 
> Quindi SE ne vuoi DAVVVERO uscire ed hai una cura low cost, che fa bene alle gonadi e all'intelletto...*ti fai forza* e cominci a dedicarti ad altre!


E' lì che non ce la si fa, di solito.
Nelle dipendenze manca proprio questa parte.


----------



## Ross (5 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' impossibile.
> Si usava il metadone che aveva effetti simili sugli stessi recettori.
> Serviva a limitare gli effetti (terribili) di quando un tossicodipendente "era a rota".
> Provavi dolore fisico a tali livelli che lo spacciatore ti sembrava un santo guaritore.
> ...



Danny...conosco le droghe, porca miseria se le conosco. 

La metafora è proprio tra una droga devastante come l'eroina e l'erba, appena un divertissement a buon mercato.

Il metadone è un sostituto...la mariagiovanna non direi...è altro e non ti uccide.


Comunque mi pare di capire che secondo voi ci fa zero a trastullarsi...


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Danny...conosco le droghe, porca miseria se le conosco.
> 
> La metafora è proprio tra una droga devastante come l'eroina e l'erba, appena un divertissement a buon mercato.
> 
> ...


E' quello che volevo dire.
Quando arrivi all'eroina... non c'è canna che tenga.
Qui ovviamente stiamo parlando di qualcosa con meno effetti devastanti... però una dipendenza (se c'è e credo questo possa essere un caso) comunque oppone meccanismi paragonabili, dei quali è difficile rendersi conto.
Finché lei torna a fare la vittima, lui ne resterà avvinto.
E le altre non le vedrà proprio.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

Tutti avete un po' di ragione.
Le altre, non le vedo ma vorrei vederne una, solo una che mi faccia ancora sentire
una persona.
Ma come dovrei fare ora, prendere in giro un'altra come feci con mia moglie?

La mia dipendenza, dipende da me.
sessualmente mi trovo veramente bene con lei, ma a 43 anni(quasi) cerco di ritrovare la stabilità
che ti da avere una famiglia.
Il ritornare a casa la sera, casa vuota, ogni stanza ti urla i suoi ricordi. Le lacrime ormai fanno 
parte della mia giornata, un lavoro che ti mette a contatto con persone di ogni genere ma che
ti lascia solo per ore.
Il non sentirsi più di nessuno.........
Cosa vuole da un uomo così? Sono esausto, logorato, spento.
L'unica AMICA che mi ha fatto da mamma e avrebbe voluto amarmi
ha trovato un terreno arido e desertico.
E' vero che il deserto se bagnato è uno dei terreni più fertili, ma ora per me c'è solo sofferenza.
Che cosa vuole da un uomo che non ha mai scelto? Portarlo alla malattia?
Poteva amarmi?


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Trinità vuoi un dato incontrovertibile? Non ti reputa una reale alternativa al marito. Farete del buon sesso indubbiamente ma continua a scegliere il marito nonostante tutto e per tua fortuna


Perchè per tua fortuna?


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tutti avete un po' di ragione.
> Le altre, non le vedo ma vorrei vederne una, solo una che mi faccia ancora sentire
> una persona.
> Ma come dovrei fare ora, prendere in giro un'altra come feci con mia moglie?
> ...


Ti abbraccio. 
Hai detto tanto di te, tanto.
E ti sei fatto capire.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' quello che volevo dire.
> Quando arrivi all'eroina... non c'è canna che tenga.
> Qui ovviamente stiamo parlando di qualcosa con meno effetti devastanti... però una dipendenza (se c'è e credo questo possa essere un caso) comunque oppone meccanismi paragonabili, dei quali è difficile rendersi conto.
> Finché lei torna a fare la vittima, lui ne resterà avvinto.
> E le altre non le vedrà proprio.


Il fatto che non capisco è il perchè vuole fare la vittima.
Se mi sta lontana, parlo visivamente, sfiorisce. Quando ritorno
si rigenera in un battibaleno. Diventa bella e farebbe l'amore tutti
i giorni due tre volte.
Qualche volta ho proprio la tentazione di farmi beccare dal marito.........


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Perchè per tua fortuna?


Perché il compagno ufficiale non sara' mai abbastanza, mi da l idea di una che cerca evasione ed emozioni forti in relazioni extra.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio.
> Hai detto tanto di te, tanto.
> E ti sei fatto capire.


Pensa che quando lavo, stiro faccio le pulizzie e cerco di riordinare
la casa per l'arrivo dei figli a volte piango tutto il tempo.
Sai perchè? Perchè non ho mai ringraziato mia moglie per tutto
quello che ha fatto per me in vent'anni e mi vergogno di questo.
Ho il desiderio folle di far parte ancora di un nuovo progetto, possibilmente
con una donna alla quale romperò le scatole tutti i giorni.
Vorrei tornare ad essere un buon padre, un buon marito e un buon amico.
Per l'amante ho fatto tante cose, ma tante davvero.
Qualcuno di voi dirà che mi merito tutto ciò, anch'io la penso così.
grazie per l'abbraccio


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Pensa che quando lavo, stiro faccio le pulizzie e cerco di riordinare
> la casa per l'arrivo dei figli a molte piango tutto il tempo.
> Sai perchè? Perchè non ho mai ringraziato mia moglie per tutto
> quello che ha fatto per me in vent'anni e mi vergogno di questo.
> ...


Hai perso razionalità in un momento della tua vita e probabilmente stai pagando le conseguenze :: caramente. Aver sbagliato  come marito  non ti renda un cattivo padre. ricomincia da te:up:


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il fatto che non capisco è il perchè vuole fare la vittima.
> Se mi sta lontana, parlo visivamente, sfiorisce. Quando ritorno
> si rigenera in un battibaleno. Diventa bella e farebbe l'amore tutti
> i giorni due tre volte.
> Qualche volta ho proprio la tentazione di farmi beccare dal marito.........


Lei cosa ti racconta del marito?
Della sua vita coniugale.. fa sesso con lui?
Che problemi ha con lui?
Perché resta con lui malgrado se ne lamenti?


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lei cosa ti racconta del marito?
> Della sua vita coniugale.. fa sesso con lui?
> Che problemi ha con lui?
> Perché resta con lui malgrado se ne lamenti?


Le sue parole sono
con il marito non fa sesso.
quando voleva baciarlo con la lingua si rifiutava dicendo che non hanno più l'età(42 35)
coccole zero
se non fosse rimasta incinta non si sarebbero sposti
mutuo
figlia
genitori di chiesa


il tutto adosso a me che sono già stracolmo di problemi.

Con me fa sesso tre volte al giorno, ma non è la quantità
è la grande attrazzione.
Non posso continuare così


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Le sue parole sono
> con il marito non fa sesso.
> quando voleva baciarlo con la lingua si rifiutava dicendo che non hanno più l'età(42 35)
> coccole zero
> ...


Si ma ti trattata da pattumiera emotiva


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Le sue parole sono
> con il marito non fa sesso.
> *quando voleva baciarlo con la lingua si rifiutava dicendo che non hanno più l'età*(42 35)
> coccole zero
> ...


Dunque, ragioniamo un attimo.
1) Non fa sesso perché non lo attrae più o perché lui non vuole? 
2) Lei voleva baciarlo? Quindi... è attratta da lui, dovrei dedurre. Cosa vuol dire che non hanno più l'età? Ti sembra una frase plausibile? Ti sembra possibile che un uomo di 42 anni dica a sua moglie una cosa del genere?
3) Questa è una questione vecchia che appartiene a millemila coppie. Le donne vogliono le coccole, gli uomini solo scopare. Poi con l'amante le donne delle coccole lo fanno in piedi, sul letto, sulla lavatrice, sotto il lavello, nella doccia, sul balcone, in auto, sul fornello a gas (spento), in auto, al parco, sulla panchina, insomma dove cazzo capita.
4) Questa si commenta da sola. 
5) Si estingue
6) Questo è un problema, ma per il marito. Al 99% va a lei
7) No comment anche qui. A 35 anni i genitori dovrebbero contare nelle tue decisioni il giusto. Che è sicuramente meno di questo.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si ma ti trattata da pattumiera emotiva


Se io le dicessi o dentro o fuori sarebbe sbagliato.
Le cose forzate non valgono.......perchè non se ne rende conto e mi lascia in pace.
Io credo in lei.


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se io le dicessi o dentro o fuori sarebbe sbagliato.
> Le cose forzate non valgono.......perchè non se ne rende conto e mi lascia in pace.
> Io credo in lei.


Ma e esattamente oltre il buon  sesso cosa ti piace di lei?


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dunque, ragioniamo un attimo.
> 1) Non fa sesso perché non lo attrae più o perché lui non vuole?
> 2) Lei voleva baciarlo? Quindi... è attratta da lui, dovrei dedurre. Cosa vuol dire che non hanno più l'età? Ti sembra una frase plausibile? Ti sembra possibile che un uomo di 42 anni dica a sua moglie una cosa del genere?
> 3) Questa è una questione vecchia che appartiene a millemila coppie. Le donne vogliono le coccole, gli uomini solo scopare. Poi con l'amante le donne delle coccole lo fanno in piedi, sul letto, sulla lavatrice, sotto il lavello, nella doccia, sul balcone, in auto, sul fornello a gas (spento), in auto, al parco, sulla panchina, insomma dove cazzo capita.
> ...


Con me si trasforma in una tigre(potrebbe essere così anche con il marito per quel che ne so)
ma starebbe a baciarmi per ore ed ore.
Io adoro baciarla.
Mi dice, siete l'opposto (io ero così anche con la mia ex moglie)
Per me è il bacio la porta del cuore....ma oggi mi porta all'inferno.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma e esattamente oltre il buon  sesso cosa ti piace di lei?


Mi piace come donna. So che rischierei e lo capisco.
voglio disintossicarmi.
Credo che me ne andrò di casa e forse lavoro nuovo!!!!!
Sa dove lavoro e l'ho fatta lavorare con i miei datori di lavoro...RISCHIANDO DI FARSI BECCARE DAL MARITO


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2016)

*trinità*

Io la penso diversamente da tutti quelli che ti hanno risposto e, visto che i buoni consigli li ignori, ti dico cosa penso, non sia mai che serva a qualcosa.
Ti trovo irritante perché prima hai tradito tua moglie con questa donna, che hai anche messo incinta e ha dovuto abortire, per poi descriverti come un marito pentito e disperato che voleva la moglie. Tua moglie è stata irremovibile e ha iniziato una relazione con l'amico di famiglia, come era prevedibile.
A questo punto avresti voluto l'amante per te, ma nel frattempo lei ha tentato di rimettere insieme i cocci del suo matrimonio.
Ora è tornata da te e di nuovo tu assumi il ruolo della vittima contrapposto alla donna cattiva che non ti capisce, solo che prima era la moglie  (tradita, ma l'insensibile era lei!) ora è l'amante (ma quella che è stata negata e buttata via è stata lei, appena sei stato beccato).
Prendi una decisione e mantienila. E accetta di non avere una donna che ti pulisca casa e ti scaldi il letto. Quando sarai un uomo adulto magari troverai donna adulta.


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente da tutti quelli che ti hanno risposto e, visto che i buoni consigli li ignori, ti dico cosa penso, non sia mai che serva a qualcosa.
> Ti trovo irritante perché prima hai tradito tua moglie con questa donna, che hai anche messo incinta e ha dovuto abortire, per poi descriverti come un marito pentito e disperato che voleva la moglie. Tua moglie è stata irremovibile e ha iniziato una relazione con l'amico di famiglia, come era prevedibile.
> A questo punto avresti voluto l'amante per te, ma nel frattempo lei ha tentato di rimettere insieme i cocci del suo matrimonio.
> Ora è tornata da te e di nuovo tu assumi il ruolo della vittima contrapposto alla donna cattiva che non ti capisce, solo che prima era la moglie  (tradita, ma l'insensibile era lei!) ora è l'amante (ma quella che è stata negata e buttata via è stata lei, appena sei stato beccato).
> Prendi una decisione e mantienila. E accetta di non avere una donna che ti pulisca casa e ti scaldi il letto. Quando sarai un uomo adulto magari troverai donna adulta.


Uhm mi mancano dei pezzi


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente da tutti quelli che ti hanno risposto e, visto che i buoni consigli li ignori, ti dico cosa penso, non sia mai che serva a qualcosa.
> Ti trovo irritante perché prima hai tradito tua moglie con questa donna, che hai anche messo incinta e ha dovuto abortire, per poi descriverti come un marito pentito e disperato che voleva la moglie. Tua moglie è stata irremovibile e ha iniziato una relazione con l'amico di famiglia, come era prevedibile.
> A questo punto avresti voluto l'amante per te, ma nel frattempo lei ha tentato di rimettere insieme i cocci del suo matrimonio.
> Ora è tornata da te e di nuovo tu assumi il ruolo della vittima contrapposto alla donna cattiva che non ti capisce, solo che prima era la moglie  (tradita, ma l'insensibile era lei!) ora è l'amante (ma quella che è stata negata e buttata via è stata lei, appena sei stato beccato).
> Prendi una decisione e mantienila. E accetta di non avere una donna che ti pulisca casa e ti scaldi il letto. Quando sarai un uomo adulto magari troverai donna adulta.


Sei arrivata a una conclusione probabilmente corretta, ma alla quale Trinità avrebbe dovuto arrivare gradualmente e da solo...  L'attrazione sessuale conta. Ma alla fine è l'affidabilità che vince. E Trinità ha dimostrato di non esserlo per nulla. È comprensibile che tutto sia impantanato.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente da tutti quelli che ti hanno risposto e, visto che i buoni consigli li ignori, ti dico cosa penso, non sia mai che serva a qualcosa.
> Ti trovo irritante perché prima hai tradito tua moglie con questa donna, che hai anche messo incinta e ha dovuto abortire, per poi descriverti come un marito pentito e disperato che voleva la moglie. Tua moglie è stata irremovibile e ha iniziato una relazione con l'amico di famiglia, come era prevedibile.
> A questo punto avresti voluto l'amante per te, ma nel frattempo lei ha tentato di rimettere insieme i cocci del suo matrimonio.
> Ora è tornata da te e di nuovo tu assumi il ruolo della vittima contrapposto alla donna cattiva che non ti capisce, solo che prima era la moglie  (tradita, ma l'insensibile era lei!) ora è l'amante (ma quella che è stata negata e buttata via è stata lei, appena sei stato beccato).
> Prendi una decisione e mantienila. E accetta di non avere una donna che ti pulisca casa e ti scaldi il letto. Quando sarai un uomo adulto magari troverai donna adulta.





danny ha detto:


> Sei arrivata a una conclusione probabilmente corretta, ma alla quale Trinità avrebbe dovuto arrivare gradualmente e da solo...  L'attrazione sessuale conta. Ma alla fine è l'affidabilità che vince. E Trinità ha dimostrato di non esserlo per nulla. È comprensibile che tutto sia impantanato.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con voi.
Proprio perchè non sono ancora guarito non voglio prendere in giro altre persone.
Io, non assumo il ruolo di nessun tipo di vittima.
Per l'amante ho fatto moltissime cose che non posso star qua ad elencare e l'ho sempre rispettata
lasciandola in pace.
Quando mi ha cercato perchè le mancavo, ho ascoltato perchè non ero e non sono ancora fuori 
da questo tunnel.
Accetto di rimanere da solo, vorrei smettere di soffrire.

Cara Brunetta, la tua superficialità nel definire prevedibile il fatto che la ex moglie iniziasse una storia
con l'amico di famiglia sta nel fatto che purtroppo non conosci bene i fatti. Ti lascio nella tua convinzione.


----------



## oro.blu (5 Maggio 2016)

*NO*



Ross ha detto:


> Curare una dipendenza da eroina con le canne è male?
> 
> Dice di poter avere altre donne, pronte al sesso. Possono aiutare ad allontanarsi da una dipendenza troppo deleteria.


....e ancora purtroppo no per lui no...


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Curare una dipendenza da eroina con le canne è male?
> 
> Dice di poter avere altre donne, pronte al sesso. Possono aiutare ad allontanarsi da una dipendenza troppo deleteria.


La dipendenza non è una malattia da curare. 

La dipendenza è una struttura di personalità. 

L'eroina è una delle tante risposte. Il sesso, il gioco d'azzardo, internet altre. 

Fino a quando l'attenzione è sulla risposta, vista come problema quando non lo è, non c'è modo di affrontare. 

La dipendenza non si può che affrontare. E non passa. Semplicemente si impara a governare. E a convivere con un sentire, dominandolo. 

In sintesi. 

...quanto a trinità, in gergo, si direbbe che, cercando fuori quello che non trova dentro, non farebbe altro che fare un passaggio di dipendenza dopo l'altro. 

Trinity (ciao) fino a che non impari a stare solo, e quoto Oscuro in tutto il 3d, la vedo dura. Veramente dura. 

E la cosa che un po' mi spiace, è che sembri suppergiù allo stesso punto in cui eri quando scrivevi. 

E probabilmente su questo dovresti puntare attenzione. Seriamente.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Trinità vuoi un dato incontrovertibile? Non ti reputa una reale alternativa al marito. Farete del buon sesso indubbiamente ma continua a scegliere il marito nonostante tutto e per tua fortuna


Quoto


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> che hai anche messo incinta* e ha dovuto abortire*, .


con tutta la stima che ho di te
il neretto mi trova totalmente in disaccordo

*non ha dovuto, ha voluto

*posso capire la sorte avversa
e che non fosse nei programmi
ma una donna adulta il figlio
se lo tiene ed affronta le conseguenze
(preciso che non sono una persona religiosa)
e solo per questo motivo TNT dovrebbe mandarla a stendere
senza pensarci due volte!
​


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> con tutta la stima che ho di te
> il neretto mi trova totalmente in disaccordo
> 
> *non ha dovuto, ha voluto
> ...


ciao Flavia


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao Flavia


 ciao


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao


sono contenta di rileggerti, è sempre un piacere


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con voi.
> Proprio perchè non sono ancora guarito non voglio prendere in giro altre persone.
> Io, non assumo il ruolo di nessun tipo di vittima.
> Per l'amante ho fatto moltissime cose che non posso star qua ad elencare e l'ho sempre rispettata
> ...


Per te è profondo chi ti consola.
Non hai memoria che quando hai raccontato di quella amicizia ti avevo già scritto che non sarebbe rimasta tale, in questo senso era prevedibile: l'avevo previsto.


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono contenta di rileggerti, è sempre un piacere


grazie sei gentilissima


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> con tutta la stima che ho di te
> il neretto mi trova totalmente in disaccordo
> 
> *non ha dovuto, ha voluto
> ...


Voluto o dovuto, vista la situazione, lei sposata a con altri figli, lui sposato con 3 figli, non credo avesse tante scelte.  Forse era pure senza lavoro da come ne parla. Doveva stare attenta quello si,  ma le responsabilità sono di entambi perche' non credo Trinita' lo volesse quel figlio, non criminalizziamo solo la donna che decide di abortire.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te è profondo chi ti consola.
> Non hai memoria che quando hai raccontato di quella amicizia ti avevo già scritto che non sarebbe rimasta tale, in questo senso era prevedibile: l'avevo previsto.


Eventualmente, cara Brunetta potresti esprimere previsioni se fossi a conoscenza
di tutti i fatti.
Non parlerò più della mia ex moglie. Mi ritiene un capitolo chiuso e chiuso rimarrà.
Non voglio chi mi consola o che mi da ragione.
Ho apprezzato molto le parole di oscuro, ribadisco la mia difficoltà.
Sto vivendo da solo e sto facendo fatica.
Ho sempre vissuto in un ambiente chiassoso e imprevedibile.
Non ho più contatti con nessuno, per mia volontà e ritengo il mio cammino
in salita.
Ce la farò, ma spero con tutto il cuore di riuscire a far parte di un progetto 
che non preveda la solitudine. I have a dream.........
Aggiungo che chi non è veramente da solo non può capire.


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Voluto o dovuto, vista la situazione, lei sposata a con altri figli, lui sposato con 3 figli, non credo avesse tante scelte.  Forse era pure senza lavoro da come ne parla. Doveva stare attenta quello si,  ma le responsabilità sono di entambi perche' non credo Trinita' lo volesse quel figlio, non criminalizziamo solo la donna che decide di abortire.


mi sembrava di ricordare
che lui lo volesse, ma
posso ricordare male
non volevo criminalizzarla
per la sua scelta del tutto lecita
ma fatico, veramente fatico a capire


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi sembrava di ricordare
> che lui lo volesse, ma
> posso ricordare male
> non volevo criminalizzarla
> ...



Dovrebbe dirlo lui, io ricordo solo che voleva follemente la moglie lo perdonasse.

Ovvio che se da sposata vai con uno sposato e  con figli il minimo e' prendere la pillola. 

E'  difficile capire le nostre di storie, figuriamoci quelle degli altri e con una sola versione.

Brutta storia comunque.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Eventualmente, cara Brunetta potresti esprimere previsioni se fossi a conoscenza
> di tutti i fatti.
> Non parlerò più della mia ex moglie. Mi ritiene un capitolo chiuso e chiuso rimarrà.
> Non voglio chi mi consola o che mi da ragione.
> ...


Come fai a metterTI in un progetto...se non hai TE da mettere?


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie sei gentilissima


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe dirlo lui, io ricordo solo che voleva follemente la moglie lo perdonasse.
> 
> Ovvio che se da sposata vai con uno sposato e  con figli il minimo e' prendere la pillola.
> 
> ...


si una storia molto complicata
spero che per qualcuno
ci sia un lieto fine


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come fai a metterTI in un progetto...se non hai TE da mettere?


Infatti, se io fossi al centro della mia vita, non sarei qui.
Sto lottando e cerco alcuni spunti dove persone hanno passato molto peggio.
Io sono da colpevolizzare, lo so, ma ora basta, sogno di ripartire con un nuovo progetto.
I miei figli potrebbero esserlo? Vederli un po' di più magari?
L'amante è molto presente, spiegami il perchè?
Se lo sapessi sarei nella London city a vendere navi di petrolio......
sei troppo intelligente per non riconoscere che molte volte manca il coraggio
per il fatto che si è cresciuti sempre sottomessi.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe dirlo lui, io ricordo solo che voleva follemente la moglie lo perdonasse.
> 
> Ovvio che se da sposata vai con uno sposato e  con figli il minimo e' prendere la pillola.
> 
> ...


Io vorrei quel figlio.
e quando rifacciamo l'amore ultimamente ne parliamo spesso.
Sembrerà il vaneggiare di due folli, ma mi capita pure questo.
Vorrei uscire da questo vortice, ma faccio fatica


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Infatti, se io fossi al centro della mia vita, non sarei qui.
> Sto lottando e cerco alcuni spunti dove persone hanno passato molto peggio.
> Io sono da colpevolizzare, lo so, ma ora basta, sogno di ripartire con un nuovo progetto.
> I miei figli potrebbero esserlo? Vederli un po' di più magari?
> ...


Spiegami perché secondo te


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Spiegami perché secondo te


Non lo so !!!!!!!
Sarà perchè è l'unica con cui parlo?
Sarà perchè la faccio str bene?
 L'ho sentita due ore fa e mi ha detto che Sabato vuole pranzare con me e potermi toccare
e baciare ed amare.
Poi se ne tornerà dal marito.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Infatti, *se io fossi* al centro della mia vita, *non sarei* qui.
> Sto lottando e cerco alcuni spunti dove persone hanno passato molto peggio.
> Io sono da colpevolizzare, lo so, ma ora basta, *sogno* di ripartire con un nuovo progetto.
> I miei figli *potrebbero* esserlo? Vederli un po' di più magari?
> ...


Le risposte ai tuoi perchè le hai già scritte tutte.

Nei tempi che usi. 

Leggiti. 

Togli i fossi, i sarei, i potrebbe che descrivono TE. 

E mettili dove sono in realtà. Sugli altri. 

E metti il piede nella realtà. Presente. Il TUO.

Stai andando a rovescio. Non è questione di coraggio. Quello viene dopo. Prima serve raddrizzare. 

Lascia perdere la sottomissione. Non c'entra niente. Adesso come adesso. 
Se manchi TU. Semplicemente manchi. 
Accettalo. 

E accetta il tuo dolore. Non come redenzione. Non come colpa. Non come sacrificio. Resta inutile in quel modo. 

Accetta il tuo dolore per quello che è. Smettila di indorarlo. Il dolore fa male e basta. 
Per dargli un nome serve incontrarlo. 

Darglielo prima, è solo uno dei tanti modi per tenerlo lontano. E lontano dal proprio dolore, ci si perde.


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non lo so !!!!!!!
> Sarà perchè è l'unica con cui parlo?
> Sarà perchè la faccio str bene?
> L'ho sentita due ore fa e mi ha detto che Sabato vuole pranzare con me e potermi toccare
> ...


Si, ma spiegami perché sabato a pranzo vuole stare con te, toccare e baciare ed amare... e poi tornare dal marito


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le risposte ai tuoi perchè le hai già scritte tutte.
> 
> Nei tempi che usi.
> 
> ...


Più di tre anni di dolore accettato almeno credo.
Ma con l'amante sono al punto di partenza.
Con me stesso non mi riconosco più.
Ora sono solo in questa casa che una volta era tutta un frastuono.
Non sono ancora fuggito da qui.
Ma qui che ci faccio?
Dove sono tutti i miei animaletti? Dov'è la mia grande forza lavorativa?
Se ne sono andati tutti con la mia ex moglie...rumore....vita....forza.
Ripartire da solo non è facile.


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Si, ma spiegami perché sabato a pranzo vuole stare con te, toccare e baciare ed amare... e poi tornare dal marito


Sono convinto del fatto che lo fa perchè si sente amata , ascoltata e protetta. Torna dal marito perchè non
è ancora pronta a compiere il passo di lasciare la sua famiglia.
NE sono convinto.
Poi se lo sapessi con certezza lo scriverei.....


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono convinto del fatto che lo fa perchè si sente amata , ascoltata e protetta. Torna dal marito perchè non
> è ancora pronta a compiere il passo di lasciare la sua famiglia.
> NE sono convinto.
> Poi se lo sapessi con certezza lo scriverei.....


Non è ancora pronta, (dopo quanti anni? non ricordo)
Quando pensi che sarà pronta più o meno?


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non è ancora pronta, (dopo quanti anni? non ricordo)
> Quando pensi che sarà pronta più o meno?


La storia è iniziata 4 anni fa.
Il casino poco più di 3.
Ultimamente a fatto cose che prima non aveva mai fatto.(venire a casa mia di giorno.
venire dove lavoro. farsi vedere al ristorante da persone che conoscono tutta la storia e inostri
rispettivi partner.star fuori fino a tardi quando il suo marito è casa.....)
Non saprei...


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> La storia è iniziata 4 anni fa.
> Il casino poco più di 3.
> Ultimamente a fatto cose che prima non aveva mai fatto.(venire a casa mia di giorno.
> venire dove lavoro. farsi vedere al ristorante da persone che conoscono tutta la storia e inostri
> ...


Certo che non lo sai, 
ma, vivendo la situazione con maggiori rischi, pensi che si stia decidendo al grande passo?


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Certo che non lo sai,
> ma, vivendo la situazione con maggiori rischi, pensi che si stia decidendo al grande passo?


L'altra sera le ho fatto una domanda.
Tu hai intenzione di vivere con me?
La sua prima risposta è stata "lo spero con tutto il cuore"
Poi io ho detto che non accettavo una risposta che non fosse Sì o No.
Allora mia detto, guardami negl'occhi....SI, Capito!


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> L'altra sera le ho fatto una domanda.
> Tu hai intenzione di vivere con me?
> La sua prima risposta è stata "lo spero con tutto il cuore"
> Poi io ho detto che non accettavo una risposta che non fosse Sì o No.
> Allora mia detto, guardami negl'occhi....SI, Capito!


Allora dille che sabato pranzerete insieme, farete l'amore e poi tornerete a casa da suo marito insieme!

Ora ti consiglierei di rileggere attentamente l'ultimo post di Ipazia che ti invita a riflettere su TE... riflettici bene frase dopo frase...


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Allora dille che sabato pranzerete insieme, farete l'amore e poi tornerete a casa da suo marito insieme!
> 
> Ora ti consiglierei di rileggere attentamente l'ultimo post di Ipazia che ti invita a riflettere su TE... riflettici bene frase dopo frase...


Quindi tu credi che lei menta? Non ha senso provocare cosa?
Non forzo nulla, voglio vedere fin dove arriva la sua decisione.


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi tu credi che lei menta?


Non posso saperlo, quel che ti ho scritto sarebbe un modo di metterla alla prova, non fosse altro che per vedere la sua reazione...
Ti invitavo a riflettere su quel che ti ha scritto Ipazia, perché un lavoro su te stesso lo devi fare, qualunque strada deciderai di percorrere... non puoi buttarti alla cieca per la disperazione di essere solo...


----------



## Trinità (5 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non posso saperlo, quel che ti ho scritto sarebbe un modo di metterla alla prova, non fosse altro che per vedere la sua reazione...
> Ti invitavo a riflettere su quel che ti ha scritto Ipazia, perché un lavoro su te stesso lo devi fare, qualunque strada deciderai di percorrere... non puoi buttarti alla cieca per la disperazione di essere solo...


Sembro stupido ma in realtà sono prudente.
Non ho paura di rimanere solo, ma questa situazione mi fa soffrire.
Sono convinto che la sofferenza sia la sveglia della vita.
Vorrei solamente capire se questa donna per la quale ho buttato tutto 
possa rivelarsi una nuova avventura seria.
Non mi butto alla cieca. In lei io credo, e se dovrò toccare il fondo lo farò.
grazie


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sembro stupido ma in realtà sono prudente.
> Non ho paura di rimanere solo, ma *questa situazione mi fa soffrire.
> Sono convinto che la sofferenza sia la sveglia della vita.*
> Vorrei solamente capire se questa donna per la quale ho buttato tutto
> ...


Scusami, ma "avventura seria" non si può sentire  anche se ho capito cosa intendi.
Non capisco il grassetto, intendi dire che il soffrire ti fa sentire vivo?


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi tu credi che lei menta? Non ha senso provocare cosa?
> Non forzo nulla, voglio vedere fin dove arriva la sua decisione.


Perché non forzi nulla? In queste condizioni hai ogni diritto possibile. 
Solo usando la mano pesante vedrai davvero dove siete capaci di arrivare.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sembro stupido *ma in realtà sono prudente.*
> Non ho paura di rimanere solo, ma questa situazione mi fa soffrire.
> *Sono convinto che la sofferenza sia la sveglia della vita.*
> Vorrei solamente capire se questa donna per la quale ho buttato tutto
> ...



1) La prudenza spesso viene letta come scarsa fiducia nelle possibilità che può avere una  coppia. Esterna la tua volontà. Esprimi ciò che vuoi. Fallo con convinzione. Ma prima devi chiederti esattamente cosa vuoi: finora nei tuoi post riguardo al rapporto con questa donna ho visto soprattutto accenni all'intesa sessuale. E' tanto, ma non sufficiente, temo, per far sì che lei lasci una famiglia. Tu cosa hai da offrirle oltre il sesso?
2) Ma anche no. La gioia lo è anche di più. Se hai bisogno di soffrire per darti una svegliata non credo troverai grande empatia negli altri. Credimi, non tutti vogliono arrivare a soffrire per prendere una decisione. Più che altro, a nessuno piace impostare una storia partendo da una sofferenza. 
3) Te l'ha già detto Mailea, ma "avventura seria" non si può leggere e dice tutto e tanto di te, di quello che provi nel rapporto con gli altri, delle distanze che frapponi, dei paletti che metti. Tu hai paura di lasciarti andare e porti tutto sotto tono (avventura) sperando che altri definiscano le cose al posto tuo perché non sei capace di metterti in gioco. Che cos'è questa storia? Davvero la definiresti un'avventura? 
4) Ma perché "toccare il fondo"????? Cioè, se questo è l'anelito che ti spinge ad avere un rapporto con questa donna, tutto si spiega.... Tu hai paura di un suo rifiuto. Che per te equivarrebbe a "Toccare il fondo". "Non mi butto alla cieca": ma accidenti, tutti quei baci, tutti quegli amplessi e... non sai nulla di lei? Ma quanta profondità c'è nel vostro rapporto? Quanto ti stai mettendo in gioco? 

Insomma Trinità: buttati. 
Se vuoi che le cose cambino.
Altrimenti accetta che ti stai facendo delle belle scopate e non farti troppe domande, ma metti in conto che prima o poi finiranno, perché il gioco lo stai facendo condurre tutto e solo a lei. Tu sei lì ad aspettare l'imbeccata.
Secondo te questo quanto può attrarre una donna sposata? Quanto la puoi indurre a lasciare un marito?


----------



## Trinità (6 Maggio 2016)

Avventura seria è una provocazione.
Avete presente bilbo beggins quando dice " Ma sì , pronto per una nuova avventura "
Inteso non so quello che mi aspetta ma ci credo e vado avanti.
So di sembrare molto contradditorio, più che altro mi sento
fallito, scartato, spento e l'unica cosa che mi rimane e la speranza di tornare protagonista della mia vita.
Un'avventura.........


----------



## mistral (6 Maggio 2016)

Sai che alla fine non capisco se analizzando la tua vita vorresti non aver mai tradito e avere ancora oggi tua moglie e la tua famiglia,se avresti semplicemente voluto non essere stato scoperto quindi aver tradito senza conseguenze o se lo scopo  del tradimento era porre fine al tuo matrimonio e avere una vita con l'altra.
Mi pare di ricordare che tu abbia avuto un senso di disperazione assoluta cercando di farti perdonare da tua moglie e in seguito perdendola quindi all'epoca la tua scelta non era l'amante ma ora vorresti essere la sua scelta.Ricordo anche che scrivesti che la tua amante ti aveva salvato da una vita che non ti gratificava.
Non so,vedo tanti ripieghi nella tua vita.


----------



## Trinità (6 Maggio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai che alla fine non capisco se analizzando la tua vita vorresti non aver mai tradito e avere ancora oggi tua moglie e la tua famiglia,se avresti semplicemente voluto non essere stato scoperto quindi aver tradito senza conseguenze o se lo scopo  del tradimento era porre fine al tuo matrimonio e avere una vita con l'altra.
> Mi pare di ricordare che tu abbia avuto un senso di disperazione assoluta cercando di farti perdonare da tua moglie e in seguito perdendola quindi all'epoca la tua scelta non era l'amante ma ora vorresti essere la sua scelta.Ricordo anche che scrivesti che la tua amante ti aveva salvato da una vita che non ti gratificava.
> Non so,vedo tanti ripieghi nella tua vita.


Non saprei cosa rispondere, ho sempre detto di sì a tutti.
Ho fatto dell'altruismo il mio motto.
Nelle condizioni di allora, ritradirei.
Nelle condizioni di oggi, NO!
In realtà con l'amante non c'è mai stato un taglio netto, altrimenti avrebbe durato.
Quando Lei ha troncato con me, io l'ho rispettata.
poi mi ha cercato e sembrerebbe che alcune cose siano cambiate.
Se fossi più tosto farei la scelta definitiva e basta. Non ci riesco, perchè?

Però cosa faccio, vado con quella che vuole dormire a casa mia pur avendo il ragazzo
che vorrebbe cornificare perchè ha scoperto una sua mail dove cerca sesso da un altra, vado con lei?
Vado con quella che mi conosce e mi dice: Ora sono pronta a tradire mio marito. Vado con questa?
Vado con quella che ho conosciuto in banca e mi dice che si ricorda tutto di me fin da quando ero giovane
e che vorrebbe volentieri uscire con me......cazzo ma ha il moroso. E il suo sguardo parlava!!!!!
Questa è la mia vita piena di ripieghi.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non saprei cosa rispondere, ho sempre detto di sì a tutti.
> Ho fatto dell'altruismo il mio motto.
> Nelle condizioni di allora, ritradirei.
> Nelle condizioni di oggi, NO!
> ...


Com'è che dici di non avere paura di restare solo, ed io invece leggo proprio il contrario?

Guarda che non riempiamo i nostri vuoti con i vuoti di altre persone. Non chiamarli manco ripieghi


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Com'è che dici di non avere paura di restare solo, ed io invece leggo proprio il contrario?
> 
> Guarda che non riempiamo i nostri vuoti con i vuoti di altre persone. Non chiamarli manco ripieghi



Beh...sempre di ripieghi si tratta. Sogna tutt'altro, non troverebbe di meglio che gente del genere. 

Se mi immagino in solitaria, vedo per me situazioni molto simili, pur avendo età e storia familiare diversissime. E ti dico, non è affatto piacevole. 

 @_Trinità_ : mi stai incominciando a destabilizzare, sai? Leggo tanta di quella disperazione nelle tue parole... 
Mi sembra tu non riesca in alcun modo a trovare quiete, anche se è passato tanto tempo dall'inizio delle tue peripezie. 
Momenti di tranquillità, svago, spensieratezza...? Hai passioni che ti rapiscano qualche ora per donarti un pizzico di serenità?


----------



## mistral (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non saprei cosa rispondere, ho sempre detto di sì a tutti.
> Ho fatto dell'altruismo il mio motto.
> Nelle condizioni di allora, ritradirei.
> Nelle condizioni di oggi, NO!
> ...


Purtroppo la fascia di età in cui sei e più o meno siamo, offre questo.Forse  per rifarsi una vita con un progetto di famiglia specie avendo già altri figli è difficile.
Amiche o conoscenti che ho  di pari età ,sposate e con figli che iniziano ad essere autonomi in effetti cercano solo il diversivo ,la leggerezza e illudersi di  riacciuffare la giovinezza per la coda,non certo di mettere su famiglia quindi ciò che descrivi rispecchia ciò che anche io vedo.Le trentenni vogliono la luna e sono in un'età molto egoistica e difficilmente si accollerebbero la responsabilità di accudire un uomo adulto con tre figli quindi il concetto di famiglia partirebbe già barcollante.Un bel casino ritrovarsi libero come l'aria ,con tante occasioni ma volere altro ,è sicuramente triste volere ciò che già si aveva,specie se ci si ferma ad analizzare il lavoro immane che ha comportato arrivare ad avere una famiglia,dei figli ,una casa,mattoncini minuscoli posati uno sopra l'altro ogni giorno della propria vita per decenni.
Ma sei sicuro che con lei avresti ciò che desideri?


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Però cosa faccio, vado con quella che vuole dormire a casa mia pur avendo il ragazzo
> che vorrebbe cornificare perchè ha scoperto una sua mail dove cerca sesso da un altra, vado con lei?
> Vado con quella che mi conosce e mi dice: Ora sono pronta a tradire mio marito. Vado con questa?
> Vado con quella che ho conosciuto in banca e mi dice che si ricorda tutto di me fin da quando ero giovane
> ...


Vai con tutte e tre con la consapevolezza di essere, nell'ordine :
a) solo uno strumento di vendetta ;
b) uno 'sfizio' ;
c) un omaggio alla gioventù perduta.
Che poi, mica male...


----------



## oro.blu (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Però cosa faccio, vado con quella che vuole dormire a casa mia pur avendo il ragazzo
> che vorrebbe cornificare perchè ha scoperto una sua mail dove cerca sesso da un altra, vado con lei?
> Vado con quella che mi conosce e mi dice: Ora sono pronta a tradire mio marito. Vado con questa?
> Vado con quella che ho conosciuto in banca e mi dice che si ricorda tutto di me fin da quando ero giovane
> ...


Ma, sembra che tu non abbia difficoltà a farti notare dalle donne eppure sono tutte impegnate.... Scusa ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna.
Ok l'età non aiuta. Possibile ?? 
Oppure dai l'idea di una persona che può dare solo sesso? Quindi vai bene come "amante" e basta.

Non credo nel chiodo scaccia chiodo. Non credo neppure nella sincerità della tua amante, mi sembra più un tuo disegno mentale piuttosto che veramente "voglia te". 
Se volesse te sarebbe già con te. Scusa ma è quello che penso. 
Anche se capisco la tua "solitudine". Ma quella è uno stato TUO. Finche non lo risolverai starai sempre male. .... si lo so, sono come il bue che dice cornuto all'asino


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2016)

Va a ruba. Di che si lamenta?!


----------



## oro.blu (6 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va a ruba. Di che si lamenta?!


...che sono tutte impegnate!

In realtà credo che anche fossero libere non andrebbero bene uguale. 
Ma non capisco questo suo ostentare quante ne potrebbe avere. 
Se vuoi lei diglielo e dagli un ultimatum non si può stare male così !!


----------



## Trinità (6 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Com'è che dici di non avere paura di restare solo, ed io invece leggo proprio il contrario?
> 
> Guarda che non riempiamo i nostri vuoti con i vuoti di altre persone. Non chiamarli manco ripieghi


Ho il terrore di restare solo e sinceramente mi fanno ridere quelli che dicono che chi sa stare da solo può stare con tutti.
Sarà vero ma io sono fatto per il trambusto, le parole i sorrisi LA COMUNICAZIONE. L'APPARTENERE!



Ross ha detto:


> Beh...sempre di ripieghi si tratta. Sogna tutt'altro, non troverebbe di meglio che gente del genere.
> 
> Se mi immagino in solitaria, vedo per me situazioni molto simili, pur avendo età e storia familiare diversissime. E ti dico, non è affatto piacevole.
> 
> ...


Lavoro e basta e un tipo di lavoro che ti tiene occupato molte ore.
Non ho l'energia per lo svago, ce la metterò tutta.


mistral ha detto:


> Purtroppo la fascia di età in cui sei e più o meno siamo, offre questo.Forse  per rifarsi una vita con un progetto di famiglia specie avendo già altri figli è difficile.
> Amiche o conoscenti che ho  di pari età ,sposate e con figli che iniziano ad essere autonomi in effetti cercano solo il diversivo ,la leggerezza e illudersi di  riacciuffare la giovinezza per la coda,non certo di mettere su famiglia quindi ciò che descrivi rispecchia ciò che anche io vedo.Le trentenni vogliono la luna e sono in un'età molto egoistica e difficilmente si accollerebbero la responsabilità di accudire un uomo adulto con tre figli quindi il concetto di famiglia partirebbe già barcollante.Un bel casino ritrovarsi libero come l'aria ,con tante occasioni ma volere altro ,è sicuramente triste volere ciò che già si aveva,specie se ci si ferma ad analizzare il lavoro immane che ha comportato arrivare ad avere una famiglia,dei figli ,una casa,mattoncini minuscoli posati uno sopra l'altro ogni giorno della propria vita per decenni.
> Ma sei sicuro che con lei avresti ciò che desideri?


Sicuro, NO!
Credo che potrebbe trascinarmi in fondo al burrone oppure risollevarmi.
Sto rischiando molto.....


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vai con tutte e tre con la consapevolezza di essere, nell'ordine :
> a) solo uno strumento di vendetta ;
> b) uno 'sfizio' ;
> c) un omaggio alla gioventù perduta.
> Che poi, mica male...


NO!


oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma, sembra che tu non abbia difficoltà a farti notare dalle donne eppure sono tutte impegnate.... Scusa ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna.
> Ok l'età non aiuta. Possibile ??
> Oppure dai l'idea di una persona che può dare solo sesso? Quindi vai bene come "amante" e basta.
> 
> ...


Non mi conosci quindi non possiamo dilungarci.
qua nel forum solo una persona mi ha visto e parlato direttamente.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Va a ruba. Di che si lamenta?!


  Proprio di questo vorrei parlare.
Non mi sto vantando Ti sto solo dicendo che questo periodo della mia vita fa schifo!


----------



## mistral (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho il terrore di restare solo e sinceramente mi fanno ridere quelli che dicono che chi sa stare da solo può stare con tutti.
> Sarà vero ma io sono fatto per il trambusto, le parole i sorrisi LA COMUNICAZIONE. L'APPARTENERE!
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu l'amante la vuoi davvero o al momento sarebbe solo meglio della solitudine?
Prova a cambiare zona e giri ,non so dove vivi ma evidentemente il fatto che tutte queste donne impegnate ti puntino per le loro svariate ragioni mi fa pensare che il luogo abbia poco scambio ,poca varietà e un uomo libero sia cosa rara.
Non che una quarantenne single magari incazzata sia una benedizione ma almeno potresti lasciarti andare con più leggerezza.Anche il solo poter frequentare una persona alla luce del sole,passare un weekend fuori,andare al cinema  ti aiuterebbero a rientrare in una dimensione di normalità perché davvero,queste donne che ti vedono semplicemente come un oggetto funzionale alle loro esigenze  è svilente.Se tu fossi libero e propenso a divertirti sarebbero una manna ma visto che vuoi altro ,agisci in tal senso perché se per decenni sei stato fedele e non un seriale ,non credo proprio che lo diventerai ora.


----------



## Trinità (6 Maggio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma tu l'amante la vuoi davvero o al momento sarebbe solo meglio della solitudine?
> Prova a cambiare zona e giri ,non so dove vivi ma evidentemente il fatto che tutte queste donne impegnate ti puntino per le loro svariate ragioni mi fa pensare che il luogo abbia poco scambio ,poca varietà e un uomo libero sia cosa rara.
> Non che una quarantenne single magari incazzata sia una benedizione ma almeno potresti lasciarti andare con più leggerezza.Anche il solo poter frequentare una persona alla luce del sole,passare un weekend fuori,andare al cinema  ti aiuterebbero a rientrare in una dimensione di normalità perché davvero,queste donne che ti vedono semplicemente come un oggetto funzionale alle loro esigenze  è svilente.Se tu fossi libero e propenso a divertirti sarebbero una manna ma visto che vuoi altro ,agisci in tal senso perché se per decenni sei stato fedele e non un seriale ,non credo proprio che lo diventerai ora.


io sono pronto per lei.
Lei a quanto pare NO!
Quindi quanto devo sacrificare della mia luce del sole per una donna che 
mi acceca tutte le altre?
LUCE DEL SOLE!!!!!! CAZZO SE MI MANCA!!!!!!
Da come sono ridotto temo pure d'incontrare la ex moglie in compagnia di una donna libera.....
Devo cambiare aria e mi sto attivando per questo.
Non è facile....


----------



## MariLea (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sembro stupido ma in realtà sono prudente.
> *Non ho paura di rimanere solo*, ma questa situazione mi fa soffrire.
> Sono convinto che la sofferenza sia la sveglia della vita.
> Vorrei solamente capire se questa donna per la quale ho buttato tutto
> ...





Trinità ha detto:


> *Ho il terrore di restare solo *e sinceramente mi fanno ridere quelli che dicono che chi sa stare da solo può stare con tutti.
> Sarà vero ma io sono fatto per il trambusto, le parole i sorrisi LA COMUNICAZIONE. L'APPARTENERE!
> 
> Credo che potrebbe trascinarmi in fondo al burrone oppure risollevarmi.
> ...


Ieri sera mi dicevi 'non ho paura di rimanere solo '
stasera affermi di averne il terrore...
Mah!

La persona del forum che ti ha parlato direttamente... ti ha detto:
"se ti ricontatta dovresti dire:è stato bello,ci ho tenuto,ma sto male,e fra te e il mio star bene...preferisco la mia salute,perchè la vita è una,e nessuna persona vale il prezzo della mia vita...."
la molla la troverai quando toccherai il fondo

Ed ora tu stai cercando di raggiungere il fondo, inutile allora che chiedi consigli agli altri utenti per poi rispondere pure irritato.


----------



## Trinità (6 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi dicevi 'non ho paura di rimanere solo '
> stasera affermi di averne il terrore...
> Mah!
> 
> ...


Non parlerò della persona che ho conosciuto direttamente.
Non ho paura di rimanere solo perchè ci sono dentro fino al collo!
Ho il terrore di rimanere solo, perchè questa situazione non mi piace!
Per quale motivo ritieni che io sia irritato quando non lo sono?
credo che Oscuro sia un gran persona.
Non voglio consigli, ho bisogno di scambiare un po' di idee........ti irrita?


----------



## MariLea (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non parlerò della persona che ho conosciuto direttamente.
> Non ho paura di rimanere solo perchè ci sono dentro fino al collo!
> Ho il terrore di rimanere solo, perchè questa situazione non mi piace!
> Per quale motivo ritieni che io sia irritato quando non lo sono?
> ...


a me? e che c'entro io


----------



## Trinità (6 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> a me? e che c'entro io


Credo che vedere irritato un traditore faccia comodo a chi non lo considera pentito.
Mi ripeterò, ho bisogno di scambiare opinioni, non sentenze.
Le sentenze le ho già subite, l'aiuto che chiedo nell'affrontare l'amante è perchè mi sento indifeso.


----------



## MariLea (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Credo che vedere irritato un traditore faccia comodo a chi non lo considera pentito.
> Mi ripeterò, ho bisogno di scambiare opinioni, non sentenze.
> Le sentenze le ho già subite, l'aiuto che chiedo nell'affrontare l'amante è perchè mi sento indifeso.


In effetti abbiamo parlato molto del tuo pentimento,
 pentiti figliolo apa:


----------



## Trinità (6 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> In effetti abbiamo parlato molto del tuo pentimento,
> pentiti figliolo apa:


Magari la prossima volta parlane un po' pure con me......
comunque ritengo utili tutti gl'interventi che i forumisti 
mi dedicano.
Ciao, buona notte


----------



## MariLea (6 Maggio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> Magari la prossima volta parlane un po' pure con me......
> comunque ritengo utili tutti gl'interventi che i forumisti
> mi dedicano.
> Ciao, buona notte


Buona notte Trinità


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> *Purtroppo la fascia di età in cui sei e più o meno siamo, offre questo*.Forse  per rifarsi una vita con un progetto di famiglia specie avendo già altri figli è difficile.
> Amiche o conoscenti che ho  di pari età ,sposate e con figli che iniziano ad essere autonomi in effetti cercano solo il diversivo ,la leggerezza e illudersi di  riacciuffare la giovinezza per la coda,non certo di mettere su famiglia quindi ciò che descrivi rispecchia ciò che anche io vedo.Le trentenni vogliono la luna e sono in un'età molto egoistica e difficilmente si accollerebbero la responsabilità di accudire un uomo adulto con tre figli quindi il concetto di famiglia partirebbe già barcollante.Un bel casino ritrovarsi libero come l'aria ,con tante occasioni ma volere altro ,è sicuramente triste volere ciò che già si aveva,specie se ci si ferma ad analizzare il lavoro immane che ha comportato arrivare ad avere una famiglia,dei figli ,una casa,mattoncini minuscoli posati uno sopra l'altro ogni giorno della propria vita per decenni.
> Ma sei sicuro che con lei avresti ciò che desideri?


Mediamente sì. Che ne è invece delle divorziate?


----------



## mistral (11 Maggio 2016)

Non so perché ma nelle donne divorziate pare ci sia meno impellenza di accasarsi.Spesso escono da una vita in cui hanno accudito e anteposto le necessità di marito ,figli,casa a se stesse ,tutto sommato il poter pensare per un po' solo a  loro non pare spiacevole.Per un uomo sempre stato "accudito" ,la solitudine o il semplice trovarsi solo a tavola potrebbe essere destabilizzante.
Il tutto con le dovute eccezioni.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2016)

Le donne che hanno figli hanno abbastanza da fare e poca libertà e molta diffidenza. Una ci sei pensa mille volte prima di portarsi in casa un estraneo creando problemi ai figli.


----------



## Ecate (16 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le donne che hanno figli hanno abbastanza da fare e poca libertà e molta diffidenza. Una ci sei pensa mille volte prima di *portarsi in casa un estraneo creando problemi ai figli*.


I cosiddetti piedi di piombo 
Seriamente, questo dovrebbe far pensare


----------

